# [Exposez Vos Mac Portables]



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

Vous êtes fier de votre Mac portable, moi aussi !

Pour avoir parcouru de nombreux threads où vous postez vos images, je vous propose de les centraliser ici.





* Situations exceptionnelles ou tout simplement votre bureau. Sortez les plus belles images de vos portables ! *





Ici, pas de différence entre iBook et Powerbook G3, G4? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ajoutez simplement un commentaire sur la situation et éventuellement les caractéristiques de la bête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Pensez aux petites connexions, ne mettez pas de trop grosses images.

PS: Merci imax, Molgow
*
 Suite a de nombreux ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Messages Privés, J'ai édité le Thread et effacé les messages qui sortaient du contexte   








 Merci de rester dans le sujet, et de faire attention à la taille de vos images (Max 89 Ko et résolution pas trop grande) 






*

La galerie est disponible en annonce.


----------



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

Et je lance le sujet ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Vous avez vu ces photos des centaines de fois ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Alors à l'école (ISEG Paris, une école de commerce) :



3x Powerbook 12 Pouces 80 Go/Airport/SD/512 Mo (offre FNAC)
1 Ibook 12 Pouces complément d'origine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







2x Powerbook G4 12 pouces 1 Ghz
1x Powerbook 15 pouces 1,25 Ghz


----------



## ficelle (4 Mai 2004)

en 1999, j'avais un lombard....






sympa le luberon pour bosser, non ?


----------



## corbuu (4 Mai 2004)

IBOOK Blanc G3 500
PB Ti 1ghz SD

Remarquez la belle pub pour AMD...


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2004)

mon powerbook est un grand voyageur

dans l'applestore a Ginza





dans le shinkansen avant l'arrivé a kyoto


----------



## Foguenne (5 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## Cricri (5 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

et hop !

le gentil chanteur Tété et son Ti ainsi que mon iPod et mon iBook en pleine discute dans un bar de la rue Oberkampf


----------



## JPTK (8 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## JPTK (8 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## Mulder (8 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## papman (8 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour eux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si je te réponds avec 






et 






AES 4 !!


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## Mulder (8 Mai 2004)

Alors voici une belle brochette d'antiquités (comment ça, "j'exagère" ?)


----------



## Mulder (8 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2004)

Deux photos de nos portables en action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (lors d'une soirée ou l'on projetais des photos, animations, vidéos,...)
AlèmStyle pour la deuxième.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## Balooners (10 Mai 2004)

Et hop, un de plus... le mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 

Et voilou... Mais non, c'est du sirop d'orgeat à coté


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## Balooners (10 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2004)

et voila mon powerbook à côté de l'iMac de mes parents !

cf fichier attaché


----------



## chagregel (10 Mai 2004)

Amnésia Café à Saint Germain en Laye hier soir,

Visionnage des photos du week end


----------



## Mulder (10 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## jahrom (10 Mai 2004)

Mon powerbook et moi !!!


----------



## backlash (10 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## GrandGibus (11 Mai 2004)

Bon, fo faire péter les photos à ce qu'il parait... Alors, ça c'est au boulot.... je sais, c'est pas très original, mais y'a l'alu de Macoute (qui vient de faire son entrée sur MacGé aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... et le palm d'eddy (pas encore converti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


http://home.tele2.fr/savino/images/macsbureau.jpg



*Alu 12 POWWAAAAAAA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## GrandGibus (11 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## Kaneda (12 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## ibookaddict (12 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Mai 2004)

Message effacé par chagregel


----------



## fragelrock (12 Mai 2004)

Moi devant mon pwb alu


----------



## chagregel (13 Mai 2004)

Bon je voulais redonner une santé à ce sujet, j'ai merdé, pardon


----------



## chagregel (13 Mai 2004)

On va faire comme ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Alors à l'école (ISEG Paris, une école de commerce) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en 1999, j'avais un lombard....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				corbuu a dit:
			
		

> IBOOK Blanc G3 500
> PB Ti 1ghz SD
> 
> Remarquez la belle pub pour AMD...





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon powerbook est un grand voyageur
> 
> dans l'applestore a Ginza
> 
> ...





			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] et hop !
> 
> le gentil chanteur Tété et son Ti ainsi que mon iPod et mon iBook en pleine discute dans un bar de la rue Oberkampf





			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> si je te réponds avec
> 
> ...





			
				Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Alors voici une belle brochette d'antiquités (comment ça, "j'exagère" ?)





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Deux photos de nos portables en action
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, un de plus... le mien
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] et voila mon powerbook à côté de l'iMac de mes parents !
> 
> cf fichier attaché





			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Amnésia Café à Saint Germain en Laye hier soir,
> 
> Visionnage des photos du week end





			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mon powerbook et moi !!!





			
				GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Bon, fo faire péter les photos à ce qu'il parait... Alors, ça c'est au boulot.... je sais, c'est pas très original, mais y'a l'alu de Macoute (qui vient de faire son entrée sur MacGé aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				fragelrock a dit:
			
		

> Moi devant mon pwb alu


----------



## chagregel (14 Mai 2004)

Récupéré sur  A quo iressemble votre bureau mac 



			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Suite à nombreuses critiques, j'ai décidé de déplacer mon bureau dans la cuisine !





			
				sweet a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez je me lance !!
> (...)
> Le bureau de
> 
> ...





			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Voilou une tite totof de mon bureau avec tout mon barda...





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je crois l'avoir déjà posté, mais je le remets pour les nioubs !!!!





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi, en ce moment c'est ça.





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon voici mon bureau que j'ai rangé pour fêter la venue du nouveau joujou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				iXel a dit:
			
		

> Mon chat aussi aime le mac





			
				Marcus a dit:
			
		

> voila ca c mon bureau au boulot
> le ziBook il est a moi, le (vieux
> 
> 
> ...





			
				iXel a dit:
			
		

> Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sly73 (14 Mai 2004)

Personne a un iBook ?


----------



## Kaneda (14 Mai 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Personne a un iBook ?



Rho ! ça va viendre !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (crois moi, l'impatience est en moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ficelle (14 Mai 2004)

>



tiens, mon romu dans mon ancienne cuisine !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le lendemain matin, le lombard d'alèm apprenait à boire de la bière


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Personne a un iBook ?



et c'est quoi mon portable collé à celui de Tété ?


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un bon lombard ça plus tard, il a essayé les drogues mélangées au Whisky-Coca finalement, il est retourné à la bière, au rhum et whisky mais il a oublié le coca


----------



## Sly73 (14 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> et c'est quoi mon portable collé à celui de Tété ?



Ah oui !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouais mais bon on le voit que de dos alors que j'aimerais le voir sur tous les angles car c'est vrai que l'iBook est pas terrible niveau design (je trouve qu'à la Fnac on se rend pas trop compte) ?


----------



## Kaneda (14 Mai 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



michant va ! y va me pourir mon switch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieusement, il est beau mais très différent.  (pis l est surtout moins cher c kler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Mulder (15 Mai 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> l'iBook est pas terrible niveau design


Non mais ce qu'il faut pas lire !


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais bon on le voit que de dos alors que j'aimerais le voir sur tous les angles car c'est vrai que l'iBook est pas terrible niveau design



eh oh je suis pas un QTVR de chez apple je suis pas payé pour vendre des macs à la fnac j'y vends déja des apn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non mais 

si t'es pas content c'est pareil, de toute façon, mon ibook crystal est un G3 500 combo, un des premiers blancs donc il ne ressemble pas tout à fait aux ibooks G4 (la coque est translucide sur le mien et l'intérieur est métallisé gris)


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mai 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Personne a un iBook ?



Sisi, si tu regardes correctement les deux photos que j'ai posté  ici, tu remarqueras qu'il y a un iBook 14' (qui diffuse les effets iTunes) pendant que l'Alu15 monte une petite vidéo.


----------



## Sly73 (15 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Non mais ce qu'il faut pas lire !



Euh désolé c'est franchement pas ce que je voulais dire, je voulais dire : "il parait que l'iBook est pas terrible niveau design".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et d'ailleurs pour prouver ma bonne fois, je compte switcher sur un iBook et c'est donc bien que je le trouve charmant (certes moins que le PowerBook mais à ce prix là, l'iBook est plus attractif pour l'usage que je vais en faire).


----------



## Kaneda (15 Mai 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Euh désolé c'est franchement pas ce que je voulais dire, je voulais dire : "il parait que l'iBook est pas terrible niveau design".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand on pense qu'il faut utiliser la force pour t'entendre dire ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On sera au moins deux de toute façon


----------



## Yip (15 Mai 2004)

À moi :

Les Mac rassemblés sur le bureau de ma fille


----------



## ZePoupi (16 Mai 2004)

Bon allez, je me lance... voici mon bureau... et non non non, mon portable n'a pas la faculté de rester en suspend dans l'air... ce n'est pas un photo-montage, c'est juste le iCurve qui est juste dessous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais ça le fait hein?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Vala!


----------



## akai01 (16 Mai 2004)

magnifique


----------



## Yip (17 Mai 2004)

akai01 a dit:
			
		

> magnifique




Tout à fait


----------



## Mulder (17 Mai 2004)

Je vais essayer de faire la même chose avec mon prochain iBook mais je ne suis pas certain que ça le fasse autant.


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Mai 2004)

Arf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci merci! Cest mon Powerbook qui sera content de se savoir être une star!


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2004)

c'est quoi l'objetif sur la photo  ?


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi l'objetif sur la photo  ?



 Cest un CANON 35-135mm USM IS... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais je préfère mon grand angle SIGMA 15-30... mais bon là, on séloigne du sujet!


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

* MAJ 18/05/2004  *



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Alors à l'école (ISEG Paris, une école de commerce) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en 1999, j'avais un lombard....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				corbuu a dit:
			
		

> IBOOK Blanc G3 500
> PB Ti 1ghz SD
> 
> Remarquez la belle pub pour AMD...





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon powerbook est un grand voyageur
> 
> dans l'applestore a Ginza
> 
> ...





			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] et hop !
> 
> le gentil chanteur Tété et son Ti ainsi que mon iPod et mon iBook en pleine discute dans un bar de la rue Oberkampf





			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> si je te réponds avec
> 
> ...





			
				Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Alors voici une belle brochette d'antiquités (comment ça, "j'exagère" ?)





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Deux photos de nos portables en action
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, un de plus... le mien
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] et voila mon powerbook à côté de l'iMac de mes parents !
> 
> cf fichier attaché





			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Amnésia Café à Saint Germain en Laye hier soir,
> 
> Visionnage des photos du week end





			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mon powerbook et moi !!!





			
				GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Bon, fo faire péter les photos à ce qu'il parait... Alors, ça c'est au boulot.... je sais, c'est pas très original, mais y'a l'alu de Macoute (qui vient de faire son entrée sur MacGé aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				fragelrock a dit:
			
		

> Moi devant mon pwb alu





			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Suite à nombreuses critiques, j'ai décidé de déplacer mon bureau dans la cuisine !





			
				sweet a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez je me lance !!
> (...)
> Le bureau de
> 
> ...





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je crois l'avoir déjà posté, mais je le remets pour les nioubs !!!!





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi, en ce moment c'est ça.





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon voici mon bureau que j'ai rangé pour fêter la venue du nouveau joujou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				iXel a dit:
			
		

> Mon chat aussi aime le mac





			
				Marcus a dit:
			
		

> voila ca c mon bureau au boulot
> le ziBook il est a moi, le (vieux
> 
> 
> ...





			
				iXel a dit:
			
		

> Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, je me lance... voici mon bureau... et non non non, mon portable n'a pas la faculté de rester en suspend dans l'air... ce n'est pas un photo-montage, c'est juste le iCurve qui est juste dessous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Yip a dit:
			
		

> À moi :
> 
> Les Mac rassemblés sur le bureau de ma fille





			
				backlash a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon PB... une petite photo.


----------



## eMattt (18 Mai 2004)

Il y a vraiment de superbes photos, ça me donne encore plus envi de commander mon petit Alubook de suite


----------



## Goulven (18 Mai 2004)

Alors là! C'est top l'iCurve! Je m'en vais me commander ça moi...


----------



## eMattt (18 Mai 2004)

Moi itou la photo m'a convaincu


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2004)

je souhaute m'acheter un iB 14"...
G5 dc un peu de passience


----------



## appleman (20 Mai 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> je souhaute m'acheter un iB 14"...
> G5 dc un peu de passience



la c'est pas de la patience qu'il faut...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'a le temps de partir faire le tour du monde avant qu'on voit un ibook g5!


----------



## Kaneda (20 Mai 2004)

Oui un an et demi ça te laisse du temps ...


----------



## daffyb (20 Mai 2004)




----------



## Kaneda (20 Mai 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> [ url=http://daffyb.free.fr/bureau-big.jpg ] [ image ] http://daffyb.free.fr/bureau.jpg [/image] [ /url ]



Le nombre de gens qui ont 2 traiteaux et une planche dessus en guise de bureau ...c'est l effet vidage de porte monnaie après l'achat du mac ou bien ?


----------



## daffyb (20 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Le nombre de gens qui ont 2 traiteaux et une planche dessus en guise de bureau ...c'est l effet vidage de porte monnaie après l'achat du mac ou bien ?


Les 2 mon capitaine. C'est aussi beaucoup plus simple lors de mes déménagements successifs


----------



## _m_apman (20 Mai 2004)

Une planche, deux tréteaux et une chaise "dactylo" : tout ça me rappelle quand j'étais étudiant... (soupir)
Maintenant, j'ai un vrai bureau et une belle chaise rouge !


----------



## Kaneda (20 Mai 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Une planche, deux tréteaux et une chaise "dactylo" : tout ça me rappelle quand j'étais étudiant... (soupir)
> Maintenant, j'ai un vrai bureau et une belle chaise rouge !



C'est ça l'ascension sociale


----------



## ZePoupi (20 Mai 2004)

He bien moi, avec mon Alubook, je suis plus souvent en train de larver sur mon divan que sur ma chaise de bureau - chez moi hein, pas au boulot... enfin, quoique j'ai une chaise longue juste à côté de moi au travail, ça donne un esprit "wakances"!


----------



## Nikopol87 (21 Mai 2004)

Mon iBook ds mon appart d'étudiant à Edimbourg...ipod pour prendre le bus, l'isigth pour garder contact avec le monde ...


----------



## Benji (21 Mai 2004)

mon mac a l ouverture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a un peu plus de deux ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ah qu il sentait bon le neuf


----------



## Amophis (22 Mai 2004)

Bon allez je tiens plus voici une photo de mon mien pris avec le T610 de ma cops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Voilà le 15" comparé au Centrino (15 aussi Acer) et au Packard Bel EasyNote (14.1") de belle maman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Au passage merci Apple de reconnaitre nativement le T610 avec le BT (ce n'est pas le cas de mon Ipaq, vivement Missing Sync)

Avec  un peu de chance demain vous avez de "belles" photos


----------



## GrandGibus (22 Mai 2004)

Benji a dit:
			
		

> mon mac a l ouverture
> 
> 
> 
> ...




T'es sûr que c'était pas les chaussures au fond ?


----------



## Benji (22 Mai 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr que c'était pas les chaussures au fond ?



héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bien joué


----------



## corbuu (22 Mai 2004)

Un PowerBook aux cotés de la romanée Saint vivant pour les connaisseurs.
C'est un bonheur


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2004)

Bon, prochaine AES dans la cave de Corbuu.


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, prochaine AES dans la cave de Corbuu.



Ouah c'est clair ! Il a des bouteilles avec de la poussière comme dans les grandes surfaces ! Youpi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(JPTK, vendangeur pro, ami de vignerons à Pommard en Bourgogne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sergio (23 Mai 2004)

Vla mon ptit iBook et mon iPod 20Go
@+


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> (JPTK, vendangeur pro, ami de vignerons à Pommard en Bourgogne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis ton fervent admirateur depuis le début, tu le savais ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















_alèm : buveur pro de chablis Jean Collet_


----------



## seraph (23 Mai 2004)

C KI charegel ki a effacé tous les messages ? Un modérateur ? Y'a des trucs interdits ? Pubs ? Autre ? Je voulais rajouter mon grain de sable mais j'ai un doute ....


----------



## bouilla (23 Mai 2004)

Si tu avais lu la page 3, tu aurais pu constater que c'est dû a une erreur de Chagregel en effet


----------



## JPTK (24 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je suis ton fervent admirateur depuis le début, tu le savais ?
> 
> ...



Hum je croyais que c'était Finn


----------



## chagregel (25 Mai 2004)

seraph a dit:
			
		

> C KI charegel ki a effacé tous les messages ?


Moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Un modérateur ?








 Oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Y'a des trucs interdits ? Pubs ? Autre ?



Non, j'ai fait une boulette, voulant rendre le thread plus lisible mais ca a pas marché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Je voulais rajouter mon grain de sable mais j'ai un doute ....



On dit pas grain de sel?
Bon le Français n'est pas mon fort c'est vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tant que tu restes dans la charte,  il n'y a aucun problème


----------



## Kaneda (25 Mai 2004)

alors voici donc la bêbête installée sur la table basse du salon (oui oui c'est sa place cherchez pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  Puis une autre photo avec le Packard Bell à coté qui, je dois l'avouer, est totalement délaissé  (sauf par ma copine pour ses sims 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Mulder (25 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> alors voici donc la bêbête installée sur la table basse du salon


Argh ! Une souris Microsoft ?


----------



## corbuu (25 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouah c'est clair ! Il a des bouteilles avec de la poussière comme dans les grandes surfaces ! Youpi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai travaillé en Bourgogne il y a peu durant 4 mois. A Nuits plus exactement.
Je crois fermement que mes vins preferes sont dans cette région... et oui...


----------



## Superayate (25 Mai 2004)

Tenez voici des photos de mon ibook:
http://membres.lycos.fr/superayate/DSCN0142.JPG
http://membres.lycos.fr/superayate/DSCN0135.JPG





 Arf, elles sont énormes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pense aux p'tites connexions


----------



## Marcant (25 Mai 2004)

Ah c'est du joli !!!!


----------



## eMattt (25 Mai 2004)

Superayate a dit:
			
		

> Tenez voici des photos de mon ibook:
> http://membres.lycos.fr/superayate/DSCN0142.JPG
> http://membres.lycos.fr/superayate/DSCN0135.JPG
> 
> ...



Déjà vu sur hardware.fr


----------



## backlash (25 Mai 2004)

Superayate a dit:
			
		

> Tenez voici des photos de mon ibook:
> http://membres.lycos.fr/superayate/DSCN0142.JPG
> http://membres.lycos.fr/superayate/DSCN0135.JPG
> 
> ...



P'tite connexion? Ahh, ça existe encore? lol


----------



## Amophis (25 Mai 2004)

Mon ancien outil:








et le nouveau


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2004)

Ouah le look du PC on dirait un mini bar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il a l'air immense, c'est la table qu'est ptite nan ?


----------



## Amophis (26 Mai 2004)

Non c'est le bureau qui est assez petit (Ikéa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Le boitier est un mini tour donc en fait il est assez compact (l'écran à côté est un 17").

De toute façon, je m'en sépare, tout est à vendre, je vais remplacer le tout par un Barebone couleur alu pour aller avec mon PowerBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais il sera destiné aux backup dvd et pour me faire la main sous Linux


----------



## eMattt (26 Mai 2004)

Vraiment superbe l'Alubook, juste une petite question étant donné que tu étais dehors as tu testé l'affichage au soleil ?


----------



## Amophis (26 Mai 2004)

Oui justement, et bien en plein soleil, mieux vaut bronzer que d'essayer de lire qq chose à l'écran.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même luminosité à fond, tu vois que dalle...

Par contre, à l'ombre, sous un parasol ou sous un arbre, c'est correct. Je fais faire une comparaison avec l'Acer de ma cops pour voire la différence, j'vous tiens au courant


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2004)

backlash : il y a une taille maxie indiquée pour les bannières dans les signatures



> Posté à l'origine par benjamin:
> Faites attention au poids des images que vous mettez dans les forums. Cette remarque concerne non seulement les avatars, mais aussi les signatures et les images des sujets.
> Pour que la page se charge complètement, les forums doivent attendre que les images que vous liez se chargent. C'est une cause majeure de ralentissement.
> Pas besoin de plus de 30ko pour une bannière (celle de mackie fait 16ko, celle d'alèm 8ko), ou plus de 20ko pour un avatar, même animé (le mien fait 6ko). Pensez vraiment aux petites connexions.
> ...








merci d'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




après remarquer sur les petites connexions de ta part : ah, pense aussi aux petites connexions, c'est pas une blague et nous sommes plusieurs modos à veiller à cela. quitte à intervenir directement.


----------



## Kaneda (26 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] après remarquer sur les petites connexions de ta part : ah, pense aussi aux petites connexions, c'est pas une blague et nous sommes plusieurs modos à veiller à cela. quitte à intervenir directement.



Bouhhhh ! A bas les modo et les ptites connect !! Même mon père dans sa campagne à l'adsl maintenant, je ne pense plus que ce soit devenu un problème


----------



## RainMan (26 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Bouhhhh ! A bas les modo et les ptites connect !! Même mon père dans sa campagne à l'adsl maintenant, je ne pense plus que ce soit devenu un problème



Cela n'est certes pas un problème technique mais pense que tout le monde ne peux pas forcément se payer un abonnement ADSL...


----------



## Kaneda (26 Mai 2004)

RainMan a dit:
			
		

> Cela n'est certes pas un problème technique mais pense que tout le monde ne peux pas forcément se payer un abonnement ADSL...



enfin à moins de 15 euros par mois ... même en allant sur le net 10 heures par mois a moins 50% en payant à la minute, ça revient plus cher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin bon le problème se posera moins dans un an je pense quand la converture sera de plus de 90 %.


----------



## eMattt (26 Mai 2004)

Revenons au sujet initial et éblouissez nous avec vos superbes photos


----------



## Mulder (26 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Bouhhhh ! A bas les modo et les ptites connect !! Même mon père dans sa campagne à l'adsl maintenant, je ne pense plus que ce soit devenu un problème


Si ! malheureusement.


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2004)

Voila...
si je vous montre (un jour) mon iBook G3..ca va?
Il y aura Win****!!!
lol!


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Bouhhhh ! A bas les modo et les ptites connect !! Même mon père dans sa campagne à l'adsl maintenant, je ne pense plus que ce soit devenu un problème



si tu n'es pas d'accord avec la modération des forums, rien ne t'empêche de ne plus venir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ce n'est pas un conseil que je donne mais comment *respecter* les autres membres de macgé. 
note-le bien.


----------



## Amophis (26 Mai 2004)

Hum, Hum, c'est pas le coin des photos de nos chers et tendres que l'on post ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Si un modo pouvais faire un peu le ménage ici et ne garder que l'essentiel des posts en relation avec le sujet.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ok je sors


----------



## papman (26 Mai 2004)

En fait Chagregel a déjà essayé ... ça c'est transformé en thread muselé par la censure du bon roi Son Altesse Sérenissime Chagregel   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















_Voir les pages précédentes_


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2004)

Je ne fais que passer....


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2004)

Désolé aux petites connexions, il commence à y avoir beaucoup de photos 

* MAJ 26/05/2004  *



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Alors à l'école (ISEG Paris, une école de commerce) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en 1999, j'avais un lombard....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				corbuu a dit:
			
		

> IBOOK Blanc G3 500
> PB Ti 1ghz SD
> 
> Remarquez la belle pub pour AMD...





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon powerbook est un grand voyageur
> 
> dans l'applestore a Ginza
> 
> ...





			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] et hop !
> 
> le gentil chanteur Tété et son Ti ainsi que mon iPod et mon iBook en pleine discute dans un bar de la rue Oberkampf





			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> si je te réponds avec
> 
> ...





			
				Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Alors voici une belle brochette d'antiquités (comment ça, "j'exagère" ?)





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Deux photos de nos portables en action
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, un de plus... le mien
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] et voila mon powerbook à côté de l'iMac de mes parents !
> 
> cf fichier attaché





			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Amnésia Café à Saint Germain en Laye hier soir,
> 
> Visionnage des photos du week end





			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mon powerbook et moi !!!





			
				GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Bon, fo faire péter les photos à ce qu'il parait... Alors, ça c'est au boulot.... je sais, c'est pas très original, mais y'a l'alu de Macoute (qui vient de faire son entrée sur MacGé aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				fragelrock a dit:
			
		

> Moi devant mon pwb alu





			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Suite à nombreuses critiques, j'ai décidé de déplacer mon bureau dans la cuisine !





			
				sweet a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez je me lance !!
> (...)
> Le bureau de
> 
> ...





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je crois l'avoir déjà posté, mais je le remets pour les nioubs !!!!





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi, en ce moment c'est ça.





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon voici mon bureau que j'ai rangé pour fêter la venue du nouveau joujou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				iXel a dit:
			
		

> Mon chat aussi aime le mac





			
				Marcus a dit:
			
		

> voila ca c mon bureau au boulot
> le ziBook il est a moi, le (vieux
> 
> 
> ...





			
				iXel a dit:
			
		

> Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, je me lance... voici mon bureau... et non non non, mon portable n'a pas la faculté de rester en suspend dans l'air... ce n'est pas un photo-montage, c'est juste le iCurve qui est juste dessous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Yip a dit:
			
		

> À moi :
> 
> Les Mac rassemblés sur le bureau de ma fille





			
				backlash a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon PB... une petite photo.





			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> Mon iBook ds mon appart d'étudiant à Edimbourg...ipod pour prendre le bus, l'isigth pour garder contact avec le monde ...





			
				Benji a dit:
			
		

> mon mac a l ouverture
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Un PowerBook aux cotés de la romanée Saint vivant pour les connaisseurs.
> C'est un bonheur





			
				sergio a dit:
			
		

> Vla mon ptit iBook et mon iPod 20Go
> @+





			
				Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> alors voici donc la bêbête installée sur la table basse du salon (oui oui c'est sa place cherchez pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Superayate a dit:
			
		

> Tenez voici des photos de mon ibook:
> http://membres.lycos.fr/superayate/DSCN0142.JPG
> http://membres.lycos.fr/superayate/DSCN0135.JPG
> 
> ...





			
				Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Mon ancien outil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeekMac (27 Mai 2004)

Ce sont de tres belles photos,
Peut on faire une gallerie sur MacGénération?


----------



## AuGie (2 Juin 2004)

Mon lulu :


----------



## vincmyl (2 Juin 2004)

Oh un 17"


----------



## Amophis (3 Juin 2004)

Bon comme vous aimez les photos, en voici deux, ma housse (en échange de la Tucano) et le 15 dedans 















A ne pas faire bien sûr (le portable allumé dans la housse), c'est juste pour la photo


----------



## vincmyl (3 Juin 2004)

Elle est juste a la taille et il n'y a pas de rayures dues a la tirette


----------



## Amophis (3 Juin 2004)

Pas de rayures car il y a une languette tout le long comme sur les Tucano...


----------



## vincmyl (4 Juin 2004)

Ok merci pour l'info


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

>



Rigolo, avec la housse on dirait une palourde !  

'+


----------



## polo75018 (7 Juin 2004)

je n ai malheuresement pas d apareil photo numerique pour exposer mon magnifique ibook g4 14 pouces!

genial le film ridicule(image du powerbook 15!)


----------



## davidcaro2 (7 Juin 2004)

bon voilà le miens

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=&stc=1


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2004)

Le surf dans l'herbe avec mon 12" 1,33...  Mmmm


----------



## Amophis (9 Juin 2004)

polo75018 a dit:
			
		

> genial le film ridicule(image du powerbook 15!)




C'est une scène du Pacte des Loups .....


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juin 2004)

Pas mal le MAc avec les doigts de pied


----------



## peteskwal (9 Juin 2004)

c'est les nouvelles antennes airport en option...


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juin 2004)

La portée est bonne??


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> La portée est bonne??



Excellente.  En plus, c'est super pratique, portable et tout...


----------



## peteskwal (9 Juin 2004)

mais faut en prendre soin... comme pour tout bon matos.


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juin 2004)

Et la borne elle est ou? :love:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et la borne elle est ou? :love:



C'est pas une borne AirportExpress je précise...


----------



## logan1138 (9 Juin 2004)

Allez, un de plus...


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juin 2004)

A Monsieur a un iCurve hihiih :love:


----------



## logan1138 (9 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> A Monsieur a un iCurve hihiih :love:



Effectivement, c'est con et (très) cher mais totalement indispensable une fois qu'on y a gouté...


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juin 2004)

Oui j'ai vu le prix et suis tombé des nus mais bon...


----------



## safri_duo78 (10 Juin 2004)

augie toi aussi t'a une mx500, elle dechire cette souris hein j'ai bien envie de me le prendre ton 2.1 JBL creature, il a un pur look (ca changera de mon 221 altec lansing et ca se mariera plus avec le blanc de mon ibook12")


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2004)

Mmmmmm, que c'est bon... le surf dans l'herbe...







:love:


----------



## backlash (17 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmm, que c'est bon... le surf dans l'herbe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique paysage. Ca donne envie de partir visiter...


----------



## bibi78 (18 Juin 2004)

Mon lulu


----------



## vincmyl (18 Juin 2004)

Ouah classe superbe installation


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2004)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> Mon lulu



mouarf !!! tu as changé les murs ?        

_par contre, pour le reste, je suis sûr que je ne serais pas perdu !  _   :love:


----------



## vincmyl (19 Juin 2004)

On se croirait dans un film :love:


----------



## bibi78 (19 Juin 2004)

Merci 


Je suis hors sujet mais voici le reste

Local imprimantes






Le reste de la station


----------



## ZePoupi (19 Juin 2004)

Woaw, joli bureau!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Mon "vieux" PowerBook G3.


----------



## ZePoupi (19 Juin 2004)

Rhaaa, je regrette l'époque où j'avais mon PISMO 400 Mhz, trop fabuleux comme design!  Ha, nostalgie nostalgie....


----------



## vincmyl (20 Juin 2004)

Oui c'est vrai, belle machine


----------



## @ybee (20 Juin 2004)

Oui je sais, l'écran du 12" est sale


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juin 2004)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> Le reste de la station



Beau matos.


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

connaissant l'activité de bibi pour avoir un peu bossé avec lui (et avec joie je resigne quand il veut), je m'étonne presque qu'il n'y ai pas plus de matos* ! 

bibi : à la qualité de la prise de vue, je parie sur ton Fuji S2Pro pour les photos, j'ai tort ? 


*mais ça va surement venir !


----------



## chup (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> connaissant l'activité de bibi pour avoir un peu bossé avec lui (et avec joie je resigne quand il veut), je m'étonne presque qu'il n'y ai pas plus de matos* !
> 
> bibi : à la qualité de la prise de vue, je parie sur ton Fuji S2Pro pour les photos, j'ai tort ?
> 
> ...



Ah, et quelle est son activité ? Montage vidéo ?


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2004)

ya de ça en effet (suffit de voir la clavier Final cut pro...)


----------



## bibi78 (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je parie sur ton Fuji S2Pro pour les photos, j'ai tort ?



non , c'est bien le S2

concernant le matos, tout n'est pas là


----------



## chagregel (21 Juin 2004)

La Galerie est disponible en annonce ou ici


----------



## AuGie (24 Juin 2004)

J'aimerais bien me prendre un petit icurve pour le 17" avec airport express, comme ca plus de cable ethernet et de cable son, et le lulu respirera mieux en l'air  

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Mulder (24 Juin 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Vous en pensez quoi ?


Que ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet de la discussion.


----------



## AuGie (25 Juin 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Que ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet de la discussion.



lol sympa   

On a parlé des icurves dans ce topic car certains ont posté des caps avec leur lulu et icurve, donc je pose une petite question rapide mais bon


----------



## vincmyl (25 Juin 2004)

Mais iCurve c'est pas donné


----------



## twk (28 Juin 2004)

et un switcheur de plus et oui c'est moi le genereux toton (Yip)m'a gracieusement fait don d'un petit (mais costaud) iBook....voila les photos de la bêtes agé mais trés apréciée !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Je crois que c'est la machine qui m'a fait le plus rêvé dans ma vie... Dommage qu'Apple n'ait pas gardé un design comparable.


----------



## twk (28 Juin 2004)

ba il me manque plus qu'un modem une ligne et un abonement et la ce sera le bonheur total !


----------



## vincmyl (29 Juin 2004)

C'est clair, superbe machine, robuste et quel design....


----------



## twk (29 Juin 2004)

je vois que les puristes aprécie


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> je vois que les puristes aprécie


elle degage quelque chose de tendre cette machine, on a envie de l'aimer non ?  :love: 
quand même il y a  pas a dire, quand tu vois une tour pc  :mouais: c'est pas pour refaire encore une fois toujours la même litanie, mais bon des fois  :love:   
bon adsl et hop hop   (je t'ai envoye un mp tu as vu ?) mon oncle il a l'alu 17 et je te jure qu'il est pas prêt de le me donner CE RAT


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Juin 2004)

Voici des images de mes PowerBooks, un Alu12" Rev.A et un ancestral Duo 230 :

YokoBooks


----------



## vincmyl (29 Juin 2004)

J'ai aussi un Powerbook duo 270c, je m'en sert encore au boulot pour le traitement de texte


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2004)

Et voili voilo *mon iBook chéri *  tant attendu... :love: ... ce qui me permet en même temps de tester .mac


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et voili voilo *mon iBook chéri *  tant attendu... :love: ... ce qui me permet en même temps de tester .mac



Arf... une vraie MacAddict cette Macounette...    :love:  Bien joué.


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2004)

J'étais sûre que tu serais parmi les premiers à réagir....   merci cher compatriote...


----------



## Madmac (29 Juin 2004)

Prendre l'air...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (30 Juin 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et voili voilo *mon iBook chéri *  tant attendu... :love: ... ce qui me permet en même temps de tester .mac


 G eu les mêmes réactions au déballage de mon Alu12"... et franchement j'en suis toujours pas lassée...


----------



## vincmyl (30 Juin 2004)

Moi il me manque plus que Express pour pouvoir surferdepuis mon jardein :love:


----------



## Macounette (30 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> G eu les mêmes réactions au déballage de mon Alu12"... et franchement j'en suis toujours pas lassée...


 Je te crois 
 De plus, au taf', j'ai la page ouverte en permanence, comme ça il me manque un peu moins... c'est dur de devoir attendre le soir pour retrouver son nouveau joujou :rose:  (mac-maniaque, qui a dit mac-maniaque ?  )


----------



## Yip (30 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> ba il me manque plus qu'un modem une ligne et un abonement et la ce sera le bonheur total !




Essaie de relier le Mac à ton PC avec un câble ethernet et de partager la connexion internet avec, sous XP c'est possible. Va faire une recherche dans Mac en réseau pour le paramétrage.

Sur le Mac dans les préfs réseau avec le DHCP ça trouve le net tout seul.


Ou alors l'inverse (mais là le PC va dépendre du Mac pour la connexion), c'est très facile avec les préfs Partage.


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

merci tonton va falloir que je regarde ça de plus prés. Mais bon la conexion les parents sont pas d'accord pour l'instant faufrait qu'il me donne les mot de passes et identifiants de connexion et ça a mon avis je suis pas prés de les avoirs...enfin je vais me pencher la dessus avant de partir en angleterre . Sinon madmac jolie ta photo  


@ naas : non j'ai pas vu le mp j'y vait de ce pas


----------



## vincmyl (30 Juin 2004)

Mais ils peuvent pas créer une session


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

j'avoue que j'ai pas tout compris





			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais ils peuvent pas créer une session


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Juin 2004)

Ma palourde 

http://membres.lycos.fr/djfoxmaccloud/DSCN2201.JPG


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

elle est trés jolie j'aime bien la couleur


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Juin 2004)

Tu va faire rougir ma palourde


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

tu va faire pâlir la mienne


----------



## Nephou (1 Juillet 2004)

Perdu dans l'Openspace :


----------



## twk (1 Juillet 2004)

chouette de baume du tigre a côté   tu lui fait des massage le soir ?? sinon tu peut me dire ce que c'est étant inculte j'ai peur de dire une betise


----------



## Nephou (1 Juillet 2004)

Gagné  _on overclock comme on peut_


----------



## twk (1 Juillet 2004)

et donc ton fameux mac c'est un quoi..??


----------



## Nephou (1 Juillet 2004)

Un Alu book première génération:


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2004)

Mon powerbook à sa place habituelle: 





C'est le foutoir, j'ai pas eu le temps de ranger...


----------



## woulf (5 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mon powerbook à sa place habituelle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Presque un sans faute... Dommage que le fonds d'écran vienne ternir le tableau  
Allez mets donc une VRAIE voiture à la place.

Bon, ok, je file au bar


----------



## chagregel (5 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mon powerbook à sa place habituelle:
> 
> C'est le foutoir, j'ai pas eu le temps de ranger...



Pffff.... ridicule.... j'ai la même..... lampe de bureau    



Attend moi woulf, je suis juste derrière toi  :style:


----------



## woulf (5 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Attend moi woulf, je suis juste derrière toi  :style:



OK, on pique le scooter d'imax, on s'ra plus vite au bar


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2004)




----------



## vincmyl (5 Juillet 2004)

En tout cas avec ces photos, on voit la gamme étendue....


----------



## chagregel (6 Juillet 2004)

Bon la galerie part un peu en sucette (merci Ficelle  )

Je la met à jour des que j'ai un peu de temps devant moi


----------



## duracel (9 Juillet 2004)

Mon ibook 12'


----------



## touba (9 Juillet 2004)

bah quoi ?
si je vous dis que c'est un portable !!!!


----------



## Macounette (13 Juillet 2004)

Les photos de déballage n'étant pas très "perso", en voici une de mon chti' iBook lors d'une soirée en tête-à-tête (aux chandelles) :love:






   avec son fidèle compagnon l'iPod 20 go... (re-:love: )

   qui ça mordue, moi ? naaaannn....


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Les photos de déballage n'étant pas très "perso", en voici une de mon chti' iBook lors d'une soirée en tête-à-tête (aux chandelles) :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arf, trop mimi, une vrai histoire d'amûûûûûûûr! :love:


----------



## mommsse (17 Juillet 2004)

Photos prise avec le numérique de ma soeur:

http://momsse.free.fr/pwb12/IMG00013.JPG
http://momsse.free.fr/pwb12/IMG00014.JPG 
http://momsse.free.fr/pwb12/IMG00012_1.JPG 
http://momsse.free.fr/pwb12/IMG00010_1.JPG


Pour le moment, on va faire comme ça


----------



## mommsse (17 Juillet 2004)

Les photos sont géantes, si quelqu'un sait comment les retrecir,   , excusez moi de la taille


----------



## Macounette (17 Juillet 2004)

mommsse a dit:
			
		

> Les photos sont géantes, si quelqu'un sait comment les retrecir,   , excusez moi de la taille


Essaie avec Graphic Converter


----------



## ApyCop1 (17 Juillet 2004)

Autrement, y'a Photoshop CS dans ton Dock, il le fait tres bien lui aussi (soit, c'est un peu plus lourd que d'utiliser graphic converter pour ce genre de manip mais bon)


----------



## chagregel (21 Juillet 2004)

Galerie Mise à Jour,

Au cas ou il manquerai des photos, vous pouvez continuer dans ce fil


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

un portable faut que ça prenne l'air


----------



## vincmyl (22 Juillet 2004)

Pas mal la table grillagée avec le stylo :love:  :love:


----------



## duracel (22 Juillet 2004)

Cette table est un exemple de recyclage d'un G5.


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

Super la tof, Grug :love:
 Et merci au géant vert pour la mise à jour de la galerie 
 Je constate que les "iBookistes" sont nettement moins bien réprésentés que les "Powerbookiens"... lol  ou alors on est moins atteints de nombrilisme


----------



## chagregel (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> (...) ou alors on est moins atteints de nombrilisme




C'est pas du nombrilisme, c'est de la fierté  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un portable faut que ça prenne l'air


une question: tu arrives à voir qqchose de ton écran lorsque tu es dehors? (pour savoir si je m'équipe en wifi....)


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une question: tu arrives à voir qqchose de ton écran lorsque tu es dehors? (pour savoir si je m'équipe en wifi....)


 à l'heure de la photo (ciel legerement couvert), oui.
plein soleil non (mais il faut se proteger du soleil  )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

terasse, avec vue sur marguerite, "la vache"... y a que la vache qui peut profiter de l'eclairage de la pomme au dos de l'ibook ....   :rateau:


----------



## yvos (23 Juillet 2004)

bon aller, voilà ma bestiole:


----------



## CataTon (28 Juillet 2004)

bonjour,
cela fait un peu plus d'un mois que je me suis offert ce powerbook 15". C'est en lisant les messages dans ce forum que je n'ai vraiment plus pu résister 

En tout cas ces forums m'ont permis et me permettent encore d'en apprendre tous les jours sur les possibilités offertes par les mac's.


----------



## chagregel (28 Juillet 2004)

Je vais faire une MAJ vendredi avant de partir en vacances, 

En septembre, je veux voir du portable à l'AE, sur la plage, du bikini et tout et tout !!!!!     :rateau:


----------



## shtroumfignou (29 Juillet 2004)

Macgé ,un moment qui se partage .....


----------



## doojay (29 Juillet 2004)

Cest quoi l'utilité de la canette???


----------



## shtroumfignou (29 Juillet 2004)

Ca s'appelle une mise en scène.....!!??


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2004)

Très cool, avec l'UX50...  pour la peine ce sera un coup-d'boule (demain)


----------



## shtroumfignou (31 Juillet 2004)

bien vu Macounnette!!
 Cette petite machine est incroyable!!Ce n'est pas seulement un "ordinateur de poche" mais un "véritable ordinateur qui se glisse dans la poche"!!!
 (PS:salut MarieC de la part de Ibookman!)


----------



## ZePoupi (1 Août 2004)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> bien vu Macounnette!!
> Cette petite machine est incroyable!!Ce n'est pas seulement un "ordinateur de poche" mais un "véritable ordinateur qui se glisse dans la poche"!!!
> (PS:salut MarieC de la part de Ibookman!)



Arf! Le UX-50, joli machine, mais alors bonjour le tirage de jus sur la batterie! Je l'ai eu ce petit bijou, mais je m'en suis débarassé pour un P900!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maxwell (18 Août 2004)

Voici le mien juste après reception  ... acheté sur ebay, il a fallu 2 semaines pour qu'il arrive :hein: 








Avec la tucano en neoprene, je vais pouvoir "surfer" le web :style:


----------



## pixelemon (9 Septembre 2004)

il ne manque que le faux gazon sur le bureau (pour dans quelques jours) et je serai enfin à l'aise


----------



## vincmyl (10 Septembre 2004)

Ouahhhh super classe l'écran a coté du PWB


----------



## Kaneda (10 Septembre 2004)

Ca me fait vraiment marrer à chaque fois. Des installations de folies avec PB 15" (ou autre hein), iPod, des chaines HI-FI grandes marques, etc etc ... et on a toujours l'impression que niveau intérieur c'est vide. 

Genre on achète un apparte, on le peint en blanc, on met une planche et 2 traiteaux et le matos technologique dessus. Le reste n'a aucune importance  :mouais:

Rassurez moi, tout votre argent de jeunes cadres dynamiques ... vous ne le mettez pas entièrement là-dedans non ?


----------



## Belisaire (10 Septembre 2004)

Non, ils le mettent pas que là-dedans mais aussi dans les lampes fantaisie de mauvais goût !  :rateau: 

Bélisaire


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait vraiment marrer à chaque fois. Des installations de folies avec PB 15" (ou autre hein), iPod, des chaines HI-FI grandes marques, etc etc ... et on a toujours l'impression que niveau intérieur c'est vide.
> 
> Genre on achète un apparte, on le peint en blanc, on met une planche et 2 traiteaux et le matos technologique dessus. Le reste n'a aucune importance :mouais:
> 
> Rassurez moi, tout votre argent de jeunes cadres dynamiques ... vous ne le mettez pas entièrement là-dedans non ?


Si je pense bien que ça marche comme ça !!!  Le reste n'a aucune importance au début... :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (10 Septembre 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait vraiment marrer à chaque fois. Des installations de folies avec PB 15" (ou autre hein), iPod, des chaines HI-FI grandes marques, etc etc ... et on a toujours l'impression que niveau intérieur c'est vide.
> 
> Genre on achète un apparte, on le peint en blanc, on met une planche et 2 traiteaux et le matos technologique dessus. Le reste n'a aucune importance  :mouais:


Moi, du Ikea, ça me suffit amplement.  du coup je préfère investir mes sous dans mon matos high-tech comme tu dis ...


----------



## goonie (10 Septembre 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Genre on achète un apparte, on le peint en blanc, on met une planche et 2 traiteaux et le matos technologique dessus. Le reste n'a aucune importance  :mouais:
> 
> Rassurez moi, tout votre argent de jeunes cadres dynamiques ... vous ne le mettez pas entièrement là-dedans non ?



Non, on fait tout clean pour la photo mais derrière je ne te raconte pas le cirque dans l'appartement !!!!


----------



## pixelemon (10 Septembre 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait vraiment marrer à chaque fois. Des installations de folies avec PB 15" (ou autre hein), iPod, des chaines HI-FI grandes marques, etc etc ... et on a toujours l'impression que niveau intérieur c'est vide.
> 
> Genre on achète un apparte, on le peint en blanc, on met une planche et 2 traiteaux et le matos technologique dessus. Le reste n'a aucune importance  :mouais:
> 
> Rassurez moi, tout votre argent de jeunes cadres dynamiques ... vous ne le mettez pas entièrement là-dedans non ?



viens chez moi tu verra que tout est sur parquet massif, et que les plafonds sont hauts, les lustres louis philippe cotoient avec grâce le mobilier Ikea (changé tous les 6 mois) et au milieu coule une rivière... et blablabla, 

en plus en ce moment je suis pas très dynamique depuis qu'ils ont sorti cette white widow...

    (je te demande si tu as une voiture et combien elle pèse dans ton budget ?)


----------



## pixelemon (10 Septembre 2004)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Non, ils le mettent pas que là-dedans mais aussi dans les lampes fantaisie de mauvais goût !  :rateau:
> 
> Bélisaire



une mathmos modèle classique... j'en vends si tu veux, les gouts moi je les discute pas en général, sauf quand je connais.

menfin


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> une mathmos modèle classique... j'en vends si tu veux, les gouts moi ...je les discute pas en général, sauf quand ...je connais.
> 
> menfin


c'est quoi une mathmos ??? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi une mathmos ??? :rose:


 ché po :rose: !?!


 bref, je posterai une photo de mon new ibook et de mon vieux bureau (avec le bordel siouplait ), des que j'ai un apn qui ma passe entre les mains...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (11 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi une mathmos ??? :rose:








c'est ces machins  

 ( Gooooogle !  )


----------



## Franswa (11 Septembre 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> c'est ces machins
> 
> ( Gooooogle !  )


okay, thanks


----------



## gtoto (15 Septembre 2004)

ca y est maintenant je fais parti de cette communauté puisque j'ai recu mon powerbook hier. j'en suis tres content mais les habitudes sont bien tenaces lorsque l'on viens de l'autre coté... 

donc voici la séance d'ouverture et je vous montrerai plus tard la seance de mise en fonction...oui je sais j'étais tellement content que j'ai tout pris en photo


----------



## gtoto (15 Septembre 2004)

La suite...


----------



## Macounette (17 Septembre 2004)

Arf, joli... ça me rappelle lorsque j'ai reçu mon iBook :love: Bravo


----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2004)

Pitain, j'ai toujours pas reçu le mien...  :hein:


----------



## chagregel (17 Septembre 2004)

Bon va falloir que je remette tout ça à jhour!!!!

Des que j'ai une connexion qui tient la route (petits pb en ce moment)


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Arf, joli... ça me rappelle lorsque j'ai reçu mon iBook :love: Bravo


 tu veux dire tu n'as pas non plus réussi à publier les photos dans ton message.


----------



## Macounette (17 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire tu n'as pas non plus réussi à publier les photos dans ton message.


port'nawak   

je mettrais bien le lien d'origine, mais je n'ai plus le compte .mac


----------



## mkiman (18 Septembre 2004)

Pouvez vous mettre mon ibook dans la galerie 





  merci


----------



## chagregel (19 Septembre 2004)

mkiman a dit:
			
		

> Pouvez vous mettre mon ibook dans la galerie
> merci



Non, pas avec les tournevis à coté     :rateau:   

Pas de problèmes, des que j'ai un peu plus de temps, en ce moment c'est un peu difficile.


----------



## House M.D. (27 Septembre 2004)

Voilà quelques photos des Macs de Naru, collection automne/hiver 2004  :





(Cliquez sur l'image pour l'album complet  )

Si tu veux bien en prendre quelques-unes pour la galerie Chag... Arigatô


----------



## vincmyl (27 Septembre 2004)

LE grand et LE petit frere :love:


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2004)

Hé ben... la vie est belle au Pensionnat pour filles Hinata


----------



## Franswa (27 Septembre 2004)

je vais bientot pouvoir mettre le mien en photo !!!!!!!!!!!! YOUPI !!!!!!!!!!!! (j'ai pas fini de le configurer)

Voilà le lien comme promis : http://membres.lycos.fr/photoecv/DSC01326.JPG


----------



## House M.D. (27 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> LE grand et LE petit frere :love:



Bah waip... le petit s'appelle Liddo, le grand s'appelle Ridd... dans les deux cas c'est le nom de ma peluche


----------



## House M.D. (27 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben... la vie est belle au Pensionnat pour filles Hinata



On s'entretient, on s'entretient...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Septembre 2004)

allez, dis-nous, il t'a fallu combien de temps entre la commande et la livraison ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Septembre 2004)

il a fallu un peu plus de 3 semaines :hein:


----------



## House M.D. (27 Septembre 2004)

Une semaine et demie. Je l'ai commandé le 9 septembre, je l'ai reçu le 20.


----------



## goonie (2 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, voilà une photo de toute la famille  :love:


----------



## chagregel (3 Octobre 2004)

Mise à jour faite de la galerie


----------



## vincmyl (3 Octobre 2004)

Pas mal


----------



## Franswa (3 Octobre 2004)

ça en fait du monde !!!!!


----------



## Ash (5 Octobre 2004)

Et hop voici mon ibook 12' de dos avec son p'tit mulot :love:


----------



## pixelemon (5 Octobre 2004)

quel plaisir de se voir sur macG !  :love: 

c'est un peu, (snif) comme... comme la famille que je n'ai jamais eu  :sleep:  (demain j'arrête)

(salut Franswa ! comment qu'c'est qu'ça-va-ty bien ?)    on est t'y pas beaux dans la galerie ????  :rateau:


----------



## bNg (5 Octobre 2004)

Personne n'aurait deux ptits bebes du type PB 12" et PB 15" parce que j'hesite entre les deux


----------



## Franswa (6 Octobre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> quel plaisir de se voir sur macG !  :love:
> 
> c'est un peu, (snif) comme... comme la famille que je n'ai jamais eu  :sleep:  (demain j'arrête)
> 
> (salut Franswa ! comment qu'c'est qu'ça-va-ty bien ?)    on est t'y pas beaux dans la galerie ????  :rateau:



C'est vraiment trop cool :style: !!!!!!! de faire parti de cette communauté du mac 
moi être HAPPY ENJOY !!!!!!! Youpi


----------



## fubiz (9 Octobre 2004)

Ils font vachement envie les iBook !!!
Rahhh les photos dans vos bureaux ... (jaloux)


----------



## vincmyl (9 Octobre 2004)

C'est clair, ca a de la gueule


----------



## House M.D. (9 Octobre 2004)

The best computers, the best comunity


----------



## fubiz (9 Octobre 2004)

Clair ! Plus je vois les photos des users, plus j'ai envie d'avoir mon iBook sur mon bureau


----------



## vincmyl (10 Octobre 2004)

Ca fait classe


----------



## chagregel (10 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal





			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, ca a de la gueule





			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait classe



Merci de ne pas Flooder dans ce sujet.   :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Emmanuelion (16 Octobre 2004)

faut bien passer le temps ...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2004)

Mon 12" vous le connaissez déjà, non?


----------



## Macounette (17 Octobre 2004)

Emmanuelion a dit:
			
		

> faut bien passer le temps ...


c'est mignooooon !!! :love: :love: :love: de loin la plus belle photo de portable sur MacGé 
Ca vaut bien un coup de boule (dès que la machine me permettra de te "bouler"   )


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Octobre 2004)

Ash a dit:
			
		

> Et hop voici mon ibook 12' de dos avec son p'tit mulot :love:



Il serait pas bleu ton ours?

A.


----------



## vincmyl (17 Octobre 2004)

Brun non


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Brun non



Non vu la forme de sa tête, surtout de ses oreilles, je pense qu'il est bleu. Par contre, je ne me souvenais pas que ses jambes étaient si blanches... donc soit c'est bien celui auquel je pense et il est bleu, soit c'est c'est un autre et là il est p'tet brun.

A.


----------



## poirot89 (23 Octobre 2004)

je me lance: voilas mon lulu à moi.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=1269&stc=1

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=1270&stc=1

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=1271&stc=1

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=1272&stc=1

je suis désolé, j'arive pas à mettre les photos.


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2004)

Et voici mon powerbook 12" tronant sur son iCurve...


----------



## chagregel (25 Octobre 2004)

J'aime bien, ALU12POWAAAAA !!!


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien, ALU12POWAAAAA !!!




Merci.....


----------



## chagregel (25 Octobre 2004)

Tu n'as pas d'impression de "petite taille" sur l'iCurve?
La taille de l'écran 12 pouces suffit?


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2004)

Hé bien en fait, je dirais plutot l'inverse.
Le fait que l'ecran soit plus en hauteur, l'écran parrait plus grand et l'angle de vue est
nettement meilleur...
Je ne regrette pas l'achat de l'iCurve  :love: 
Par contre, lorsque je bosse sur de la créa web ou photoshop, je branche un autre écran...(on ne le voit pas sur la photo :rose: )


----------



## chagregel (27 Octobre 2004)

N'Alu12 en vrai clubber  









Mise à jour de la galerie!


----------



## Yip (27 Octobre 2004)

Nous sommes allés tout à l'heure manger chez des amis qui ont chacun un Alu 12".

Ils étaient posés l'un sur l'autre (les Alus ), donc j'ai naturellement rajouté le mien dessus.

Ceux qui ont l'½il verront qu'il y en a deux qui sont allumés.


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> N'Alu12 en vrai clubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dis donc Chagregel, elle est bien ta galerie, mais elle serait encore mieux si tu la classais par modèle (12", 15",...etc.)
 Enfin moi je dis ça...


----------



## duracel (28 Octobre 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

>



Oooh, c'est mignon, des alu qui s'accouplent.
En plus à trois, les cochons.  
Et à la fin, ça donne quoi? La nouvelle génération de PB G5?


----------



## piro (28 Octobre 2004)

mon alubook 15 pouces avec sa souris


----------



## pixelemon (28 Octobre 2004)

la famille s'agrandit, un petit ibook 12' vient de nous rejoindre, acheté 600euros ce week end à Darty, un G3 avec 640 de ram et airport...

c'te bonne occas' (airport en sus)


----------



## Foguenne (28 Octobre 2004)

Le bureau rangé et propre, c'est rare.


----------



## Yip (28 Octobre 2004)

Belle mise en abîme Paul 


Et


----------



## vincmyl (1 Novembre 2004)

J'aime bien les enceintes moi


----------



## House M.D. (1 Novembre 2004)

Et beau matos pour un particulier... enfin, presque la même chose... on voit les fous


----------



## Amophis (1 Novembre 2004)

Mon bureau... trop petit.








La cam est à mon frère (achat prévu pour moi plus tard....). Vivement mon chez moi pour pouvoir m'étaler....


----------



## macflip (18 Novembre 2004)

j en profite pour exposer mon pti ibook reçu il y a une semaine 






je ne travaille pas chez nokia


----------



## xanadu (20 Novembre 2004)

Un des trois enfants (c'est l'ainé), il a déjà 1 an et demi
 et le reste suivera.....


----------



## xanadu (20 Novembre 2004)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Un des trois enfants (c'est l'ainé), il a déjà 1 an et demi
> et le reste suivera.....



Impossible d' Uploader !   
Peut être cet enfant n'aime pas les paparazzis   

Ses frères d'ailleurs n'arrêtent pas d'hurler parce qu'eux ils aiment bien se montrer, mais dommage, on cherchera une autre solution. Promis

 À plus


----------



## xanadu (20 Novembre 2004)

Voilà


----------



## Amophis (20 Novembre 2004)

Attention a la taille des images....


----------



## ZePoupi (20 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le bureau rangé et propre, c'est rare.



ça fait pas naturel je trouve...


----------



## vincmyl (20 Novembre 2004)

Comme on dit: C'est pour la photo


----------



## House M.D. (22 Novembre 2004)

Voilà la petite famille de la jap au complet . De gauche à droite : Beretta le 12" 867 MHz SuperDrive, Ridd le 15" 1,5 GHz SuperDrive, et Hina le PowerBook Duo230 . Image cliquable


----------



## vincmyl (22 Novembre 2004)

Cool un duo 230 moi j'ai un DUO 270 quand meme il faut le dire quelle belle machine à l'époque


----------



## dajay (29 Novembre 2004)

Mon bureau tout fraichement installé (pas pour longtemps d'ailleurs...)


----------



## vincmyl (29 Novembre 2004)

C'est l'iCurve?


----------



## macflip (30 Novembre 2004)

il me semble que c est l icurve

dajay c est un clavier Windows ?


----------



## dajay (30 Novembre 2004)

Oui effectivement c'est l'iCurve, et bis, c'est effectivement un clavier PC, plus précisément l'*iRocks KR-6120*. On en parle sur ce forum là. Un chef d'oeuvre de toucher


----------



## romanof (3 Décembre 2004)

et la souris sans fil à gauche, c'est quoi ?


----------



## vincmyl (3 Décembre 2004)

Ya pas de souris sans fil


----------



## Amophis (3 Décembre 2004)

romanof a dit:
			
		

> et la souris sans fil à gauche, c'est quoi ?


  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Yip (4 Décembre 2004)

Joli premier post en effet, y a pas de smiley alors on sait pas si c'est du lard ou du cochon...


----------



## g.robinson (4 Décembre 2004)

la photo est tiré d'un téléphone, donc qualité pas terrible.
C'est mon PWB et l'ibook de ma chérie


----------



## vincmyl (4 Décembre 2004)

Joli petit couple :love:


----------



## PommeQ (5 Décembre 2004)

voici ma petite instal depuis mon swich il y a deux mois ... g enfin vire mon pc   
Bon dimanche a tous


----------



## House M.D. (5 Décembre 2004)

Bon premier ticket d'entrée dans le monde Mac, bravo


----------



## PommeQ (5 Décembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Bon premier ticket d'entrée dans le monde Mac, bravo



MERCI


----------



## vincmyl (5 Décembre 2004)

C'est une photo d'art


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (8 Décembre 2004)

Pour mon premier message sur le forum MacGen, je vous join une petite série de photo de mon iBook comme convenu ds le topic


----------



## vincmyl (8 Décembre 2004)

J'aime bien les chaises longues :love:


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (8 Décembre 2004)

ouais moi aussi 

mais c'est parfois un peu deprimant quand il fait noir à 17h et qu'il pleut à la maison...


----------



## vincmyl (8 Décembre 2004)

Je te le fais pas dire :love:


----------



## PommeQ (8 Décembre 2004)

Bienvenue alors ;-)


----------



## duracel (8 Décembre 2004)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> ouais moi aussi
> 
> mais c'est parfois un peu deprimant quand il fait noir à 17h et qu'il pleut à la maison...



Bienvenue et un coup de boule pour chasser la pluie.


----------



## Deedee (14 Décembre 2004)

Voici une image de mon IBook cramé...il est pourtant tout jeune il n'a qu'un mois et demi :casse: ET c'est encore pire en vrai snnniiiiiiiiffffffffffffff​ 
Il me manque terriblement, j'espère qu'Apple Care le sauvera ​


----------



## chupastar (14 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Voici une image de mon IBook cramé...il est pourtant tout jeune il n'a qu'un mois et demi :casse: ET c'est encore pire en vrai snnniiiiiiiiffffffffffffff​
> Il me manque terriblement, j'espère qu'Apple Care le sauvera ​



Ca c'est passé comment pour qu'il devienne comme ça???


----------



## doojay (14 Décembre 2004)

tu es pompier ou quoi c'est incroyable!!!


----------



## Deedee (14 Décembre 2004)

C'est une histoire de fou...ça me rend dingue ! 

En gros, je me suis trouvée dans une pièce ou 4 personnes utilisaient un Mac : 3 PB et mon IBook (G4 1.1). J'ai mis le mien en charge et à la fin de la charge (qqls heures après), je retire la prise et l'horreur = de grosse tâches noires sont apparues !! (d'où la photo).

En gros, je ne sais pas si qql a inversé avec moi son chargeur (impossible de determiner quelle est la puissance du chargeur de l'IBook à la base, aucune indication sur ma notice, infos contradictoires sur site Apple + au téléphone avec Apple Care....ça aussi ça me rend folle), ou bien s'il y a eu un problème au niveau de la prise.

Le pire, c'est que je ne peux rien faire tant que je ne sais pas si j'ai le bon chargeur ou pas !! (là actuellement j'ai un 45W en ma possession) car dans le cas contraire, garantie ou pas, la réparation sera à mes frais....

Sympa non??!!


----------



## vincmyl (14 Décembre 2004)

Sale histoire et quelle malchance :mouais:


----------



## doojay (15 Décembre 2004)

J'étais "tombé" sur un sujet sur l'alimentation des PB et des Ibook qui disait à peu près cela: on peut mettre n'importe quel alim sur les Ibook et les Power book 12" (c'est à dire des 45w et des 65w) les ordis régulent par eux même (j'ai déja utilisé un le 65w de mon PB 17" sur l'Ibook d'un copain et plusieur fois et aucun probleme) par contre on ne peut pas utiliser moins de 65w sur un PB 17" cela crée des troubles sur ce dernier. Je dis bien que cela disait à peu près cela (sauf pour mon experience) c'est l'Apple care qui t'a dit cela?? A l'origine pour un Ibook l'alim d'origine est une 45w comme sur les PB 12" pour les 15" je ne sais pas mais par contre pour les 17" c'est du 65w (et je n'ai jamais eu de probleme non plus en utilisant le chargeur de mon 17" sur mon 12" et pourtant je l'ai fait un bon nombre de fois).


----------



## Amophis (15 Décembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> J'étais "tombé" sur un sujet sur l'alimentation des PB et des Ibook qui disait à peu près cela: on peut mettre n'importe quel alim sur les Ibook et les Power book 12" (c'est à dire des 45w et des 65w) les ordis régulent par eux même (j'ai déja utilisé un le 65w de mon PB 17" sur l'Ibook d'un copain et plusieur fois et aucun probleme) par contre on ne peut pas utiliser moins de 65w sur un PB 17" cela crée des troubles sur ce dernier. Je dis bien que cela disait à peu près cela (sauf pour mon experience) c'est l'Apple care qui t'a dit cela?? A l'origine pour un Ibook l'alim d'origine est une 45w comme sur les PB 12" pour les 15" je ne sais pas mais par contre pour les 17" c'est du 65w (et je n'ai jamais eu de probleme non plus en utilisant le chargeur de mon 17" sur mon 12" et pourtant je l'ai fait un bon nombre de fois).


  C'est du 65W sur les PB 15".

 Par contre je suis d'accord pour la régul de la puissance de sortie. Le transfo te fournie uniquement la puissance demandée par la batterie... sinon même chargée à bloc la batterie continuerais à prendre 100% de la puissance....:hein: pas possible. Si Apple te dit que c'est de la faute du transfo, te laisse pas faire.


----------



## Deedee (15 Décembre 2004)

Ok merci, vous me rassurez un peu  
Pour répondre à Doojay oui c'est l'Apple Care qui m'a dit cash "mais vous êtes sure que vous ne vous êtes pas plantée de chargeur ?" (bien sur je fais le canard...) + 2ème coup de fil ou j'ai eu un gars très sympa donc (sans lui donner mon num de sérié héhé) je lui ai dit que potentiellement il avait pu y avoir un échange de chargeur et réponse : "ah oui là c'est pas le même problème, vous allez devoir payer la réparation dans ce cas"..

Vous comprenez pourquoi j'attends d'être sûre que le chargeur de 45W que j'ai est le bon !!!! 

Mais je vais me battre !!!!


----------



## doojay (15 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci, vous me rassurez un peu
> Pour répondre à Doojay oui c'est l'Apple Care qui m'a dit cash "mais vous êtes sure que vous ne vous êtes pas plantée de chargeur ?" (bien sur je fais le canard...) + 2ème coup de fil ou j'ai eu un gars très sympa donc (sans lui donner mon num de sérié héhé) je lui ai dit que potentiellement il avait pu y avoir un échange de chargeur et réponse : "ah oui là c'est pas le même problème, vous allez devoir payer la réparation dans ce cas"..
> 
> Vous comprenez pourquoi j'attends d'être sûre que le chargeur de 45W que j'ai est le bon !!!!
> ...


Tiens nous au courant, ne te laisse pas faire!!!!! Plein de courage!


----------



## vincmyl (15 Décembre 2004)

En plus un iBook c'est tellement joli


----------



## doojay (15 Décembre 2004)

regardes ce que je viens de trouver, cela ne concerne pas ton Ibook mais cela concerne la surchauffe de certains PB 15" du à leur batteries: 
https://depot.info.apple.com/batteryexchange/index.html?lang=fr


----------



## Deedee (15 Décembre 2004)

Dingue le lien Doojay ! Dommage que ce ne soit pas la même chose pour les IBook (ou alors je suis la première à m'en rendre compte...!!)

Bon, je suis passée à la Fnac tout à l'heure, ou j'ai pu constater de mes propres yeux que la puissance du chargeur de l'IB 1.2 était de 45W, donc en toute logique, celle de de l'IB 1GHZ (le mien vous l'aurez compris) devrait ne pas être plus puissante, donc serait de 45W aussi (et pas de 65W).

Ce qui fait que j'amène mon IBook au centre APple aujourd'hui ou demain....
Merci pour votre soutient, je vous tiens au courant de la suite de cette aventure (pire que Dallas !!)


----------



## pixelemon (15 Décembre 2004)

je vous fais part de la photo des bureaux de mes deux terribles beau-frères...  le bon Jeff et Davidou,   et j'ai hate de voir leurs machines (deux superbes PB 12') dans la galerie...

 vous noterez le soin particulier que j'ai pris pour saisir à l'improviste les deux alubooks dans leur élément naturel,


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je vous fais part de la photo des bureaux de mes deux terribles beau-frères...  le bon Jeff et Davidou,   et j'ai hate de voir leurs machines (deux superbes PB 12') dans la galerie...
> 
> vous noterez le soin particulier que j'ai pris pour saisir à l'improviste les deux alubooks dans leur élément naturel,




ils n'ont pas besoin d'une femme de menage ?


----------



## vincmyl (15 Décembre 2004)

Le deuxieme est moins bordelique :love:


----------



## chagregel (15 Décembre 2004)

Non rien...


----------



## Amophis (16 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je vous fais part de la photo des bureaux de mes deux terribles beau-frères...  le bon Jeff et Davidou,   et j'ai hate de voir leurs machines (deux superbes PB 12') dans la galerie...
> 
> vous noterez le soin particulier que j'ai pris pour saisir à l'improviste les deux alubooks dans leur élément naturel,


  David n'a pas mal aux yeux avec son Alubook....  à force de se faire des cigarettes qui font rire....


----------



## Deedee (16 Décembre 2004)

suite et fin de l'histoire de l'IBook cramé....! ça vaut le détour

Je passe chez Apple Care dans le 17ème arr de Paris cet am, je tombe sur un gros con,qui m'insulte presque en me disant que mon IBook n'est pas cramé, qu'il est juste sale. Là je rigole un grand coup, en lui disant qu'il fallait qu'il m'explique comment la saleté pouvait apparaitre en qqls secondes comme par magie (sans compter le fait que je suis limite maniaque et que je me lave systématiquement les mains avant de m'en servir...le blanc c sur, c salissant...). Que nenni, ce gros con me le redonne et me dit 'Apple vous le fera payer car c'est de l'esthétique ni plus ni moins, le plastique des IB G4 est très fragile".....Là j'avoue , j'ai limite perdu mon sang froid, mon IB à 1 mois 1/2 qd même il ne faut pas déconner ! et si c'est vraiment de la saleté, je me demandais comment il allait être dans 6 mois !!

Dégoutée, je passe à la Fnac, et là oh miracle ! le mec me dit perplexe, que les mac crament très très rarement, il l'inspecte bcp plus méticuleusement que le mec de l'Apple care, passe un chiffon impregné d'un produit lavant et....les tâches disparaissent devant mes yeux ébahis...Merci la Fnac!!

Je reste néanmoins perplexe car le mec de la Fnac m'a clairement dit que ces taches étaient dues non pas à la saleté (je me sens moins crade lol) mais bien à une surchauffe...Si ça noircit la coque, je me demande vraiment s'il n'y a aucune conséquences plus graves à l'intérieur...

Enfin en attendant j'ai récupéré mon IB, et ça fait du biennnn !!!


Fin de la saga...du moins je l'espère!


----------



## Deckard (19 Décembre 2004)

Mon Alubook à coté de mon Imac G4 17"






Manque l'alu 12" de ma soeur pour faire la photo de famille.


----------



## vincmyl (19 Décembre 2004)

Quel beau couple


----------



## doojay (19 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> suite et fin de l'histoire de l'IBook cramé....! ça vaut le détour
> 
> ...Dégoutée, je passe à la Fnac, et là oh miracle ! le mec me dit perplexe, que les mac crament très très rarement, il l'inspecte bcp plus méticuleusement que le mec de l'Apple care, passe un chiffon impregné d'un produit lavant et....les tâches disparaissent devant mes yeux ébahis...Merci la Fnac!!
> 
> ...


Tu as été dérrière la Fnac Ternes c'est ça?
As tu testé toute les applis etc.. de ton mac pour voir si rien ne déconnait?
essaye de télécharger temperature monitor:
http://www.bresink.de/osx/TemperatureMonitor.html
qui te donnera en permanence la temperature de ton mac pour te rassurer un minimum.


----------



## Deedee (20 Décembre 2004)

Oui c'était bien derrière la Fnac avenue des Ternes...

J'ai testé un peu a priori tout fonctionne...Même si je sais pas vraiment ce que ça donnera si des composants ont été touchés par la surchauffe....ça me fait un peu flipper.

Enfinj e vais installer le moniteur température....ça m'aidera peut être à anticiper la prochaine crise !!


----------



## doojay (20 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'était bien derrière la Fnac avenue des Ternes...
> 
> J'ai testé un peu a priori tout fonctionne...Même si je sais pas vraiment ce que ça donnera si des composants ont été touchés par la surchauffe....ça me fait un peu flipper.
> 
> Enfinj e vais installer le moniteur température....ça m'aidera peut être à anticiper la prochaine crise !!


----------



## fpoil (21 Décembre 2004)

la petite famille :


----------



## vincmyl (21 Décembre 2004)

Que des iBooks :love:


----------



## J_K (22 Décembre 2004)

Mon PowerBook, sur mon "bureau"...  Nan ne rigolez pas, c'est très sérieux!   






Hélas il se sent seul... Tout n'est que gros Dell à la maison...


----------



## Deckard (22 Décembre 2004)

Le pauvre!
Heureusepent un iPod pas trop loin peut lui tenir compagnie !


----------



## vincmyl (22 Décembre 2004)

Oui le tout petit frere, l'iPod c'est vraiment le compagnon idéal


----------



## J_K (22 Décembre 2004)

Certes... Des fois qu'il me fasse une crise et qu'il fugue!


----------



## jahrom (22 Décembre 2004)

La petite famille 12"...


----------



## chagregel (22 Décembre 2004)

Suite à une demande acompagnée d'un coup de boule, 

 Promis la mise à jour de la galerie va pas tarder


----------



## vincmyl (23 Décembre 2004)

Cool!!!! iCurve 2 iPods pas mal


----------



## House M.D. (24 Décembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Mon PowerBook, sur mon "bureau"...  Nan ne rigolez pas, c'est très sérieux!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nonon, je rigole pas, j'ai le même genre de bureau... pas cher, très confortable (y'a pas mieux n'est-ce pas? ), et en plus on peut même dormir ou... autres (quoi? pfff, z'avez tous des mauvaises pensées    ) dedans...


----------



## futurswitcher (25 Décembre 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Alors voici une belle brochette d'antiquités (comment ça, "j'exagère"*?)


 de véritable antiquité ! a garder absolument.
Moi et mon prof de techno on les colelctionne ossi !


----------



## futurswitcher (26 Décembre 2004)

Bravo le vieux ibook !!


			
				Yip a dit:
			
		

> À moi :
> 
> Les Mac rassemblés sur le bureau de ma fille


----------



## vincmyl (26 Décembre 2004)

J'aime bien l'iBook premiere génération


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien l'iBook premiere génération



tu m'etonnes... ils sont trop booooo...  :love: 
(puis, je le trouve plus ergonomique osi...)

mon reve... une edition spécial de l'ibook G4 dans un coquillard...


----------



## Macounette (26 Décembre 2004)

Ah, moi je préfère le design des iBook actuels.... tout en sobriété et _understatement_  
Les goûts et les couleurs... :love:


----------



## vincmyl (26 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'aimais bien mais bon tout évolue


----------



## G3ck0 (26 Décembre 2004)

Pour voir le mien :

--> Direction ma signature : cliquer sur le lien vers ma galerie 

EDIT : Biensur, dans ma signature 
(je suis tête en l'air...)


----------



## pixelemon (26 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Suite à une demande acompagnée d'un coup de boule,
> 
> Promis la mise à jour de la galerie va pas tarder


 tu échappes à la mort de justesse, mais vu les beaux cadeaux de nawell que j'ai récolté je vais devoir poster hyper speed une belle photo


----------



## rud980 (26 Décembre 2004)

Voilà,je prends enfin le temps d'exposer mon ptit iBook,depuis le temps que j'attends pour switcher et que je regarde les votres,je m'étais promis de le faire à mon tour au moment venu.Eh ben voilà: j'suis Papa!!!!
 Il pèse 2.2Kg (c pas un gros bébé...) ses neurones sont de type G4 à 1.2Ghz,il met des couches de 60Go,fait 12" de haut et chausse du 256 de ram (mais je compte lui acheter des chaussures de 512 en +).En plus il parle déja;il communique par l'airport extrême et à les dents toutes bleues...Bon j'arrete ou je sort...je sais
     Plutot balancer les photos:

























  NDLR:il à son doudou avec lui...le ptit iPod 4G 20Go 

  @+ et longue vie à Apple.


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (26 Décembre 2004)

rud 980 >> marche pas ton lien : /


----------



## Macounette (26 Décembre 2004)

oula, c'est un monstre, ta photo  trop gros pour un petit écran 1024x768. Je n'arrive même pas à l'afficher en entier. La prochaine fois, redimensionne-la avant de poster, ou mets-la en lien.

 mais bravo quand même pour ton nouveau joujou. 

_edit : de toute évidence ça s'est fait pendant que je postais. _


----------



## rud980 (27 Décembre 2004)

On a aucun répit ici huh?  à peine je venais de me rendre compte de mes bêtises,et hop 2 posts qui me font remarquer que je ne suis encore qu'un pauvre newbie :rose: 
  Bon j'arrête de faire ma victime,voilà les photos en taille + raisonnable.Voilà qui est bien mieux...

  PS: pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas comment mettre des photos dans un post:
  -cliquer sur "insérer une image"
  -aller sur ce site
  -enregistrez-y vos images (il vaut mieux vous enregistrer pour enlever la bande noir au bas des photos)
  -prenez le lien spécial forum (IMG etc...) et collez le en tant qu'url.
 Voilà,le tour est joué.Il y a peut etre + simple mais pour moi ça a marché.J'étais quand même persuadé que c'était bcp + trivial de mettre une photo dans un post.Bref, @ ++ tt le monde.


----------



## vincmyl (27 Décembre 2004)

Le socle pour mon mini me tente bien aussi, ca fait plus propre


----------



## rud980 (27 Décembre 2004)

vas-y hésite pas pour un socle,ça évite de poser ton ipod donc évite les rayures (j'ai toujours pas d'étui qui me convienne donc en attendant je minimise les "dégats") et en + c'est très esthétique,ça fait office de piédestal pour ton ptit bijou.Petite précision:il y a à l'arrière une prise pour raccorder l'ipod au firewire et/ou à l'USB 2.0 et une sortie audio qui bride le son (mais on contourne cela en branchant directement le casque sur la sortie audio de l'iPod lui même).Voilà,tu peux le trouver ici ou sur l'apple store (ou à la fnac ou chez surcouf...en fait tu le trouve partout arf...).Bon je suis largement off-topic,allez kick-out!! 
 Rudy.


----------



## Sky My Wife (27 Décembre 2004)

Voilà le mien - actuellement en montage d'un documentaire sur finalCut Pro4

En fait, dans la réalité, ça ressemble plus à ça :


----------



## vincmyl (27 Décembre 2004)

Classe l'écran   :love:


----------



## Macounette (27 Décembre 2004)

rud980 a dit:
			
		

> On a aucun répit ici huh?  à peine je venais de me rendre compte de mes bêtises,et hop 2 posts qui me font remarquer que je ne suis encore qu'un pauvre newbie :rose:
> Bon j'arrête de faire ma victime,voilà les photos en taille + raisonnable.Voilà qui est bien mieux...


 En effet.  super photos :love: ça vaut bien un coup de boule


----------



## House M.D. (28 Décembre 2004)

Carte vidéo sur port PCMCIA Sky My Wife?


----------



## Sky My Wife (28 Décembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Carte vidéo sur port PCMCIA Sky My Wife?


Tout à fait C'est Villagetronic et ça me permet d'avoir une entrée dvi




Voici une petite image pour pas fâcher le modérateur du forum...


----------



## vincmyl (28 Décembre 2004)

Classe le titanium :love:


----------



## twk (28 Décembre 2004)

futurswitcher a dit:
			
		

> Bravo le vieux ibook !!





			
				futurswitcher a dit:
			
		

> Bravo le vieux ibook !!


  le vieux iBook il est chez moi maintenant muahahahah 













  merci tonton


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

puree je l'ai tjrs trouve magnifique ce ibook...

 dommage que ce soit fini ce design...


----------



## vincmyl (28 Décembre 2004)

Tu as Panther dessus, ca tourne impecc?


----------



## Deedee (28 Décembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Tu as été dérrière la Fnac Ternes c'est ça?
> As tu testé toute les applis etc.. de ton mac pour voir si rien ne déconnait?
> essaye de télécharger temperature monitor:
> http://www.bresink.de/osx/TemperatureMonitor.html
> qui te donnera en permanence la temperature de ton mac pour te rassurer un minimum.


à tout ceux que la question interesse 

Bon j'ai téléchargé le module, j'ai quatre indicateurs (Batterie, processeur, "graphics Processor Die" et "Graphics Processor Die" (trouve pas la traduction  ) ). Jusque là tout va bien, si ce n''est que je ne sais pas quelle est latempérature normale ou de référence de tous ces éléments ! Bon c'est peut être une question con, auquel cas je m'en excuse, mais si qql a une piste...merci !


----------



## twk (28 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu as Panther dessus, ca tourne impecc?


 umm en tant que newbie je serait pas te dire si j'ai panther bien qu'il me semble que oui enfin je tourne sur mac os X et vu que j'ai pas encore le net dessus ba il tourne en effet impecablement


----------



## doojay (29 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> à tout ceux que la question interesse
> 
> Bon j'ai téléchargé le module, j'ai quatre indicateurs (Batterie, processeur, "graphics Processor Die" et "Graphics Processor Die" (trouve pas la traduction  ) ). Jusque là tout va bien, si ce n''est que je ne sais pas quelle est latempérature normale ou de référence de tous ces éléments ! Bon c'est peut être une question con, auquel cas je m'en excuse, mais si qql a une piste...merci !


Bonne question à laquelle je ne saurais répondre, par contre j'ai une idée: quand le ventilateur de ton ibook se déclenchera, regardes tes différentes températures, je penses que cela te donnera une idée. Je sais c'est pas terrible mais c'est un début   Si jamais je trouve plus je te tiendrais au courant (au cas ou tu n'ai pas eu d'autre réponse)


----------



## House M.D. (29 Décembre 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> le vieux iBook il est chez moi maintenant muahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pas mal l'écran de fond


----------



## vincmyl (29 Décembre 2004)

C'est Panther, car il y a iChat AV


----------



## doojay (29 Décembre 2004)

tiens il y a cela mais c'est sur les Powerbook mais cela peut te donner de petites indications
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84162


----------



## Deedee (29 Décembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> tiens il y a cela mais c'est sur les Powerbook mais cela peut te donner de petites indications
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84162


Oui je crois que les PB chauffent bcp plus que les IB en plus, enfin d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur les différents posts ici même , mais ça donne une idée !

Si je trouve d'autes infos je ne manquerai pas de les faire remonter


----------



## vincmyl (29 Décembre 2004)

Moi je trouve pas qu'il chauffe de trop


----------



## Sky My Wife (29 Décembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal l'écran de fond


 C'est beau c'est vrai mais tu pourrais quand même ejcter internet explorer de cette barre non ?


----------



## vincmyl (29 Décembre 2004)

Exacte :mouais:


----------



## doojay (29 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Oui je crois que les PB chauffent bcp plus que les IB en plus, enfin d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur les différents posts ici même , mais ça donne une idée !
> 
> Si je trouve d'autes infos je ne manquerai pas de les faire remonter


Et jusqu'à maintenant tu as pu te faire une idée suivant les différentes utilisations de ton Ibook?


----------



## twk (30 Décembre 2004)

Sky My Wife a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau c'est vrai mais tu pourrais quand même ejcter internet explorer de cette barre non ?


 
 je l'ai gardé j'aime bien l'icône mdr


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2004)

Ca c'est une bonne raison   :love:


----------



## Deedee (30 Décembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Et jusqu'à maintenant tu as pu te faire une idée suivant les différentes utilisations de ton Ibook?


Euh....bon oki j'avoue (je sens que je vais me faire JETER !). Je me sers de mon IBOOK uniquement en portable donc, comme son nom l'indique, pas chez moi, parce que chez moi, j'ai un.....un.....pc ouais je sais c'est moche mais, on fait ce qu'on peut hein !! Je suis a moitié passé du bon côté de la Force, mais mon gros pc de bureau ayant à peine 2 ans, il est encore très valable et eut égard au prix ou je l'ai eu il y a deux ans, franchement ça me gave de racheter un mac de bureau !!

Tout ça pour dire que je n'ai pas encore pu me faire une idée des variables températures, mais comme je reprends les cours comme beaucoup de monde le 3 janvier (et qu'en plus je m'ennuie souvent en cours, pour rester polie), j'aurai tout le loisir de voir ça !  

To be continued donc


----------



## kisco (30 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai téléchargé le module, j'ai quatre indicateurs (Batterie, processeur, "graphics Processor Die" et "Graphics Processor Die" (trouve pas la traduction  ) ). Jusque là tout va bien, si ce n''est que je ne sais pas quelle est latempérature normale ou de référence de tous ces éléments ! Bon c'est peut être une question con, auquel cas je m'en excuse, mais si qql a une piste...merci !



il n'y a pas dans ces 4 température, de température de référence comme tu le cherches. (ou alors je ne comprend pas la question  )
Ce sont simplement 4 capteurs de températures placés à différents endroits dans ton ordinateur et qui je pense ont chacun une température limite.
si c'est une traduction que tu cherches :
Battery = Batterie
Processor Topside = sur le processeur
Graphics Processor Die = processeur graphique
Hard Disk Drive Bottomside = sous le disque dur
(tu peux changer les noms dans "Temperature monitor"  )

donc si tu veux le processeur central de ton ordinateur c'est le "Processor Topside".
le "Graphics Processor" c'est celui qui sera très utilisé par les jeux et autres applications 3D, chez moi en jouant celui-ci monte jusqu'à 85° et ce n'est pas un problème.


----------



## Deedee (30 Décembre 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas dans ces 4 température, de température de référence comme tu le cherches. (ou alors je ne comprend pas la question  )
> Ce sont simplement 4 capteurs de températures placés à différents endroits dans ton ordinateur et qui je pense ont chacun une température limite.
> si c'est une traduction que tu cherches :
> Battery = Batterie
> ...


 
Oui je me suis peut être mal exprimée, ce que je recherchais était une norme en quelques sortes, par ex, quelle est la température max que le processeur doit avoir (genre d'infos accessible depuis le Bios d'un PC, excuse cette comparaison mais bon..!).

merci pour ces infos en tout cas !


----------



## doojay (30 Décembre 2004)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Euh....bon oki j'avoue (je sens que je vais me faire JETER !). Je me sers de mon IBOOK uniquement en portable donc, comme son nom l'indique, pas chez moi, parce que chez moi, j'ai un.....un.....pc ouais je sais c'est moche mais, on fait ce qu'on peut hein !! Je suis a moitié passé du bon côté de la Force, mais mon gros pc de bureau ayant à peine 2 ans, il est encore très valable et eut égard au prix ou je l'ai eu il y a deux ans, franchement ça me gave de racheter un mac de bureau !!
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que je n'ai pas encore pu me faire une idée des variables températures, mais comme je reprends les cours comme beaucoup de monde le 3 janvier (et qu'en plus je m'ennuie souvent en cours, pour rester polie), j'aurai tout le loisir de voir ça !
> 
> To be continued donc


Comment ça tu serais donc la seule à ne pas écouter en cours sur cette terre?!!      Honte sur toi!!    :hosto: Oups et voilà que cela me reprend je suis désolé je suis hors sujet la foudre va me statufier sur place! Bon ok j'arrete et je sors?


----------



## nicoplanet (30 Décembre 2004)

Et voilà, quelques petites tof' de mon iBouc tout frais !
 En deux parties....


----------



## nicoplanet (30 Décembre 2004)

Et la suite .....


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2004)

Ceux sont des photos d'art


----------



## Deckard (30 Décembre 2004)

Mon Powerbook 15" et ses deux petis cadeaux de noel:
- une tucano second skin grise et une logitech mouseman traveler !








Autre photo du PB 15" avec son fidèle compagnon, l'iMac G4 17" 






Soyez indulgents pour la qualité des photos, c'est pris avec mon APN :/


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2004)

C'est une belle machine quand meme


----------



## nicoplanet (30 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ceux sont des photos d'art


  Merci vincmyl ! 

  Je serais pas allé jusque là, mais bon


----------



## corloane (30 Décembre 2004)

@ nicoplanet
c'est quoi ta souris?


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				corloane a dit:
			
		

> @ nicoplanet
> c'est quoi ta souris?


 A vue de nez je dirais Logitech V500 
   Elle est très bien et sans fil, le problème c'est qu'elle n'est pas bluetooth et donc il faut utiliser un dongle USB pour qu'elle fonctione (on peut d'ailleur le voir sur la dernière photo de nicoplanet).

   @+
   iota

  PS : nicoplanet, tu as un MP


----------



## doojay (30 Décembre 2004)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Et la suite .....


SPLENDIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincmyl (30 Décembre 2004)

C'est le mot qui convient


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

elle est wireless a frequence 2.4 Ghz, mais elle est compatible bluetooth ???

 car logitech en a une autre BT mais celle la, ils ne precisent pas


----------



## corloane (30 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> elle est wireless a frequence 2.4 Ghz, mais elle est compatible bluetooth ???
> 
> car logitech en a une autre BT mais celle la, ils ne precisent pas


j'ai pas vu de souris bluetooth chez logitech...
où est-elle?  pourquoi tant de souris gachant un port USB!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

bah la V500 dont on parle

http://www.logitech.fr/index.cfm/products/details/FR/FR,CRID=2146,CONTENTID=9508

  elle fonctionne sur la meme frequence que le BT


 bizarre


 alors que la MX900 a l'appelation BT

http://www.logitech.fr/index.cfm/products/details/FR/FR,CRID=2135,CONTENTID=7110


----------



## PommeQ (31 Décembre 2004)

A priori la V500 n'est pas bluetooth ... puisqu'un port USb est necessaire !
A confirmer


----------



## doojay (31 Décembre 2004)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> A priori la V500 n'est pas bluetooth ... puisqu'un port USb est necessaire !
> A confirmer


En plus on voit nettement la "fenêtre" de l'infrarouge sur la souris.


----------



## mattthieu (31 Décembre 2004)

et son autonomie est elle plus proche d'une souris bluetooth (genre max une semaine) ou d'une utilisant la technologie des ondes fm (plusieurs mois dans ce cas?)

parceque un petit dongle usb, ça ne me dérangerait pas du tout, par contre changer les piles 5 fois par mois, bof...


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2004)

5 fois par mois, tu exagères un peu non  :love:  :mouais:


----------



## PommeQ (31 Décembre 2004)

Perso g une logitech Cordless Optical mouse for notebook avec un dongle ... et l'autonomie est ok surtout qu'elle est dotée d'un bouton On/Off evitant lorsque le PC dort les souris dansent ;-)


----------



## iota (31 Décembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> En plus on voit nettement la "fenêtre" de l'infrarouge sur la souris.


 Elle est pas infrarouge cette souris mais marche par onde radio.

 @+
 iota


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2004)

C'est fiable?


----------



## PommeQ (31 Décembre 2004)

impeccable même à plus de 1 metre


----------



## vincmyl (31 Décembre 2004)

Cool


----------



## doojay (2 Janvier 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas infrarouge cette souris mais marche par onde radio.
> 
> @+
> iota


Autant pour moi je pensais que c'était une fenêtre d'infrarouge, je n'ai pas pris le temps de bien regarder et de bien lire. Bonne année à toi quand même Iota.


----------



## nicoplanet (3 Janvier 2005)

Hello tout le monde !

Héhé, je pensais pas que la v500 ferait autant parler d'elle !  

En effet,c'est pas du BT malgré les 2.4Ghz de fréquence... Il y a un petit dongle USB qui se range dans la souris... Elle fonctionne par ondes radio, et l'autonomie à l'air béton !

Mais ce que j'ai particulierement aprécié sur cette souris, c'est le capteur optique qui fonctionne vraiment bien (ça se "sent" par rapport à une Krosoft Intellimouse Explorer 2 notament)... Et le petit "plus" kiffant, c'est le pavé tactile (Synaptics) "à la" iPod à la place de la molette ! Super agréable au touché...

juste un peu chère cette souris......... :mouais:

Sinon, content que vous ayez aimé les photos : j'en profitais pour tester mon tout nouveau Canon A95... que je conseille vivement si certains envisagent l'achat d'un APN !
j'avais un G5 que l'on m'a volé, et bien le A95 le vaut largement (sauf l'objectif un chouilla moins lumineux !) mais je m'égard un peu là...

En tout cas, Bonne Année à tous !!!  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

finalement j'ai revendu mon powerbook US avant meme d'avoir pu l'avoir en mains

 j'ai commande un ibook 12" a la place

 maintenant, 1 semaine de patience... :rose:


----------



## Amophis (3 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> finalement j'ai revendu mon powerbook US avant meme d'avoir pu l'avoir en mains
> 
> j'ai commande un ibook 12" a la place
> 
> maintenant, 1 semaine de patience... :rose:


  Pkoi


----------



## Yip (3 Janvier 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> merci tonton





 



Sinon je confirme, c'est bien Panther dessus.


Alors toujours pas de partage de connexion internet ?

Sinon ça n'est pas inutile de garder IE, je m'en sert une fois de temps en temps sur un site avec lequel Safari a du mal (mal programmé donc ce site)


----------



## iota (3 Janvier 2005)

Salut.



			
				doojay a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi je pensais que c'était une fenêtre d'infrarouge, je n'ai pas pris le temps de bien regarder et de bien lire. Bonne année à toi quand même Iota.


 Je viens de me rendre compte que le ton de ma remarque était un peu sec.
 Désolé je n'avais pas fais attention 

 Bonne année à toi aussi 

 @+
 iota


----------



## doojay (3 Janvier 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Je viens de me rendre compte que le ton de ma remarque était un peu sec.
> Désolé je n'avais pas fais attention
> ...


C'est pas grave, merci pour la bone année


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Pkoi


 
 besoin de sous

 et puis sur le powerbook US: clavier a changer, ram a rajouter, DD a changer
 et puis mes besoins sont pas enormes non plus, je vais booster l'ibook et ca ira


----------



## Deckard (3 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de me rendre compte de quelque chose:
Mon Alubook 15" m'a été livré sans aucun CDR !

Bizarre car je me souviens avoir eu 2 CDR et 1 DVD-R avec mon Imac G4, et 1 CDR avec l'alubokk 12" !
Je précise mon Alu 15" était en offre MIPE. 
Quelqu'un peut me dire si c'est normal ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

pour ce que ca coute un CDR tu vas pas pleurer...

 tant que tu as tout le reste, c'est le principal


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Janvier 2005)

Deckard a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me rendre compte de quelque chose:
> Mon Alubook 15" m'a été livré sans aucun CDR !
> 
> Bizarre car je me souviens avoir eu 2 CDR et 1 DVD-R avec mon Imac G4, et 1 CDR avec l'alubokk 12" !
> ...


Eh bien voilà un étudiant bien équipé


----------



## vincmyl (3 Janvier 2005)

Mon frangin lui a recu un CDR avec son iBook


----------



## PommeQ (3 Janvier 2005)

Perso quand g recu mon PB12", pas de cdr avec !
Par contre une grande blonde avec des mensurations à se faire ... dessus et ouverte d'esprit ....................  Pas vous ?


----------



## PommeQ (3 Janvier 2005)

Pas la peine de réouvrir vos cartons de PB ... j'rigole


----------



## Joachim du Balay (3 Janvier 2005)

il fût un temps (pas très lointain...bien qu'au siècle dernier ) où l'on avait même droit à un CD-RW... 

 mais les temps sont durs (de plus en plus  ), surtout si Apple se lance dans le pc "grand public", y'a pas de petit profit...


----------



## vincmyl (3 Janvier 2005)

Et bien moi avec mon iMac G4 j'ai meme recu un chiffon pour nettoyer l'écran


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et bien moi avec mon iMac G4 j'ai meme recu un chiffon pour nettoyer l'écran


toute la générosité d'apple


----------



## vincmyl (3 Janvier 2005)

Je trouve ca bien, il aurait pu faire la meme chose pour mon Alu :love:


----------



## appleman (3 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> et puis sur le powerbook US: clavier a changer, ram a rajouter, DD a changer
> et puis mes besoins sont pas enormes non plus, je vais booster l'ibook et ca ira



pourquoi changer le disque dur? pour la ram tu devras en rajouter dans l'ibook aussi non? donc a part la clavier je ne comprend pas tes raisons


----------



## chagregel (3 Janvier 2005)

Merci de rester dans le sujet! C'est pas la première fois que je le dit à certain!


----------



## Amophis (3 Janvier 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Merci de rester dans le sujet! C'est pas la première fois que je le dit à certain!




M. Géant Vert, tu nous fais une update de la galerie?


----------



## chagregel (4 Janvier 2005)

Ca va pas tarder mais la j'ai un peu beaucoup de boulot désolé


----------



## Amophis (4 Janvier 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ca va pas tarder mais la j'ai un peu beaucoup de boulot désolé


  Bon on pardonne cette fois....


----------



## rém (7 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

ben voilà ma contrib' avec mes deux petites merveilles : mon ibook G4 12" vieux de trois mois (ma machine de switch, et qui a fait maintenant switcher ma copine   ) et mon Powerbook 12" qui a une semaine maintenant et qui me ravit   ... photo de famille :


----------



## PommeQ (7 Janvier 2005)

vive la switchomania ;-)
Bienvenue au petit nouveau


----------



## vincmyl (7 Janvier 2005)

Les 2 freres


----------



## marlou (7 Janvier 2005)

ca me rapelle ma jeunesse....il y a 6 mois
c'est beau quand meme 
PS: on peut meme changer les fonds d'écran
Allez, profites bien de ta cop ...oups!...de tes machines :love:


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2005)

moi j'ai changé mon fond d'écran d'ailleurs... (c'en est même devenu un problème, je n'arrête plus de changer... c'est compulsif) :mouais:


----------



## vincmyl (7 Janvier 2005)

Classe ce fond d'écran


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2005)

Merci du compliment Vincmyl !!   :love:


----------



## vincmyl (7 Janvier 2005)

C'est quoi l'icone du téléphone dans le dock?


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2005)

C'est l'icône du logiciel qui permet la synchronisation de mon Nokia 6230 avec mon PB G4 alu, il s'appelle "phone director"... je peux importer sur mon PB toutes mes photos faites avec le 6230, mémoriser mon répertoire, mes notes, enfin tout ce qu'il y a dedans quoi !!!  Je l'ai téléchargé mais je ne sais plus sur quel site... désolé   (si ca t'interesse je peux le chercher..)


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2005)

Ca y est j'ai retrouvé le site ! http://www.macmedia.sk/pd.htm
 Je trouve ce logiciel très bien fait...


----------



## xxs (7 Janvier 2005)

Superbe ton PowerBook Rémi!  Content de voir ici! 


Voici mon iBook, mon iPod mini et mon Sony Ericsson K700i :love: :


----------



## rém (7 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour vos compliments   !

Salut Robin ! Comme on se retrouve   ...

A Marlou : je ne veux pas changer ce fond d'écran, il est tellement beau et représentatif du mac  :rateau: ...


----------



## ZePoupi (8 Janvier 2005)

xxs a dit:
			
		

> Superbe ton PowerBook Rémi!  Content de voir ici!
> Voici mon iBook, mon iPod mini et mon Sony Ericsson K700i :love: :



Tcheu, ça a de la gueule!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## vincmyl (8 Janvier 2005)

C'est clair, c'est l'ipod doré c'est ca


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (8 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai changé mon fond d'écran d'ailleurs... (c'en est même devenu un problème, je n'arrête plus de changer... c'est compulsif) :mouais:


 Super bo le fond d'écran actuel (à moins que tu es à nouveau changé  )

 C'est quoi ce canard sur ton écran?
 Et comment tu as fait pour changer la couleur du Dock et de la barre de menu tou en haut?


----------



## rém (8 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, c'est l'ipod doré c'est ca



Non connaissant l'ipod de Robin, c'est le vert...


----------



## chagregel (8 Janvier 2005)

Merci de rester dans le sujet!!!! Je ne vais pas le repeter toutes les pages, Vincmyl, c'est le troisième avertissement, il n'y aura pas de 4éme!


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Super bo le fond d'écran actuel (à moins que tu es à nouveau changé  )
> 
> C'est quoi ce canard sur ton écran?
> Et comment tu as fait pour changer la couleur du Dock et de la barre de menu tou en haut?


 Le canard c'est un widget que j'ai eu sur le site konfabulator ICI ! ,il se balade sur ton écran c'est sympa 
 pour personnaliser ta barre de menu il faut aller sur ce site ICI i (dans le menu Mac OS themes)
 pour avoir un dock transparent j'utilise "TransparentDock" mais je sais plus où je l'ai trouvé !
 Bon Tuning !!
 PS: c'est le bureau de "Boodou Fille"(cf signature) , j'enverrais le mien prochainement &#8230;


----------



## BenHub (8 Janvier 2005)

Salut a tous,

Moi aussi "j'idolatre ma machine":love:  , et donc comme vous je suis fier de vous la presenter dans ses plus beaux atours...    

Ici mis en scene dans un test de calcul sur un Xserve preté par Apple, pour mon boulot.
Autant dire que question calcul, ça dechire...  

Admirer les deux lignes de leds bleues qui indiquent l'utilisation processeur (ici 100% sur deux proc)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (8 Janvier 2005)

BenHub a dit:
			
		

> Si ca vous plait, la prochaine fois je vous en envoye une avec un ecran 24 pouces de Sony.


:love:Quand tu veux!! 
  Joli le Xserve avec le powerbook, ça va bien ensemble  Et sont TRES sympa à ton boulot!! 

 Tite question, sur l'écran du PB, on voit 2 fond d'écran superposées ou je me trompe? C'est pour l'Xserve?


----------



## BenHub (8 Janvier 2005)

Pas de probleme, faudra juste que je l'installe en dual screen,
c'est vraiment genial comme materiel, l'ecran est directement reconnu, m'enfin vous connaissez   

Vrai aussi que l'alu du Pb et du Xserve sont vraiment similaire,
de la belle qualité, comme on aime.
et puis coté silence, meme en pleine charge, le xserve est d'un calme ...
comparé au Dell de nos test, des vraies usines   

Les deux ecrans, c'est en fond le mien, et puis devant, celui de l'xserve en remote via VNC, un truc genial qui te permet de voir l'ecran distant sur ton ecran...


----------



## vincmyl (9 Janvier 2005)

Le Xserve c'est quand meme de la ballle


----------



## jack78 (9 Janvier 2005)

voila mon pb 17" avec ipod mini et k700i 

ca fait deux semaine que j ai mon mac et je suis


----------



## vincmyl (9 Janvier 2005)

Il a de la gueule, et la voiture aussi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

je kiffe les bagnolles en fond d'ecran... nan je déconne 

 bon, des que j'ai un apn sous la main... j'envois des photos de mon ibook...


----------



## Trente-Trois (9 Janvier 2005)

Superbe tous vos bureaux


----------



## vincmyl (9 Janvier 2005)

C'est clair qu'ils sont tous réussis


----------



## GerFaut (10 Janvier 2005)

Mon cher Ti 667/768/Hitachi60Go (et oui, j'ai du changer le DD d'origine) avec sa MacMice. Que du bonheur !


----------



## chagregel (10 Janvier 2005)

Mise a jour faite!

J'ai vraiment l'impression de parler dans le vent! :hein:  :hein: 

RESTEZ DANS LE SUJET!

Je n'ai jamais mis au frais qui que ce soit mais ça ne serait tarder  :sleep:


----------



## vincmyl (10 Janvier 2005)

A premiere vue il a pas de peinture écaillée


----------



## Deedee (10 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Le canard c'est un widget que j'ai eu sur le site konfabulator ICI ! ,il se balade sur ton écran c'est sympa
> pour personnaliser ta barre de menu il faut aller sur ce site ICI i (dans le menu Mac OS themes)
> pour avoir un dock transparent j'utilise "TransparentDock" mais je sais plus où je l'ai trouvé !
> Bon Tuning !!
> PS: c'est le bureau de "Boodou Fille"(cf signature) , j'enverrais le mien prochainement ?



Boodou je le trouve pas moi ton canard !!


----------



## Deedee (10 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Boodou je le trouve pas moi ton canard !!



Bon mea culpa, après 30 minutes de surf acharné j'ai fini par trouvé....AInsi que nono le petit robot !!!! Ce site est énorme merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Mise a jour faite!
> 
> J'ai vraiment l'impression de parler dans le vent! :hein:  :hein:
> 
> ...



 :mouais: 

heu de ou que ca sort du sujet... y a quelqu'un qu'a posté une photo de son hyppopotame ?   

rooo , c'est pas la mort parce que y a quelques commentaires sur  les photos...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (10 Janvier 2005)

Pareil que kasparov.. j'ai pas vu les HS là


----------



## Manuko (10 Janvier 2005)

Voilà ma contribution.

Petite installation, au Col de La Croix Fry, pendant un week-end de mai.
L'iBook, fraîchement déballé à eu droit à son petit bisutage sous un grand sapin.

C'est qu'il faisait chaud, sorti de l'ombre !!


----------



## vincmyl (10 Janvier 2005)

Sympa ces photos


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais mis au frais qui que ce soit mais ça ne serait tarder  :sleep:


mais zyva


----------



## GerFaut (11 Janvier 2005)

Message supprimé


----------



## GerFaut (11 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> A premiere vue il a pas de peinture écaillée


Si c'est à moi que tu réponds : non ! Jamais eu de problème de ce coté malgré les diverses expériences lues ici et là. Faut dire que j'y fait particulièrement attention... Nettoyé au gros pinceau à démaquillage pour la poussière, à l'eau distillée pour l'écran et le reste, il est en parfait état. Toujours dans sa housse Tucano dès que je le bouge et malgré les quolibets des copains quand ils me voient emmitoufler avec mille précautions la bête... Mais je reste de marbre et ça paye.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Et bien tu as raison faut en prendre soin


----------



## Giam_ (17 Janvier 2005)

mon ch'ti qui a aujourd'hui 1 mois, il se porte à merveille ! dès qu'j'ai un peu d'sou(s), j'le brancherai a un pti 20pouces de chez la pomme toujours...j'adore la pomme !  :love:


----------



## PommeQ (17 Janvier 2005)

Un 20" me botterai bien ... mais je me contente de mon Hercules ... "allez ne soyons pas trop gourmand" (citation de mon banquier !!!!)


----------



## PommeQ (17 Janvier 2005)

Je prepare une petite serie de macros sur mon PB12" ... des que c pres je vous mets ca en ligne !

Vive la photo


----------



## iota (17 Janvier 2005)

Salut.

 Et hop, la photo de mon iBook 12" 1.2GHz 

 @+
 iota


----------



## Giam_ (17 Janvier 2005)

il est vrai que j'ai longtemps hésité avec le pti 12 de la famille power tou mimi m'est avec la présence du ti book à un prix autrement plus intéressant (à l'heure actuelle) j'aurai eu mal au ventre je pense, mais avec l'arrivé du G5...PEUT-ÊTRE changerai-je pour ce dernier (toujours avec un 20 pouces bien sûr). IL en reste que le ti book est une superbe bécane pour les non "pro"(entre guillemet parce que je ne suis pas encore réellement pro). :rose:     Mais je ne regrette pas mon premier mac ! ca faisait si longtemps que j'attendai ça...


----------



## vincmyl (17 Janvier 2005)

Jamais aucun regret


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Janvier 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, quelques petites tof' de mon iBouc tout frais !
> En deux parties....


 
 Snifff !!!!

 Et mes p'tites photos elles z'ont po eu l'honneur d'atterir dans la zoli galerie ? :'-)


----------



## vincmyl (18 Janvier 2005)

Chaque photo a eut le droit à des commentaires :love:


----------



## Onra (18 Janvier 2005)

Une petite photo de mon lulu avec son grand frère jurrassic qui surfe aussi ! :love:








    Désolé pour la qualité de la photo, l'éclairage était faible.

   Précision : le LC est branché sur ma borne Airport 


  Qui a dit que le mini était le premier mini mac d'Apple ? :hein:


----------



## vincmyl (18 Janvier 2005)

Une boite a pizza :love:


----------



## nagonags (18 Janvier 2005)

et voilà le mien...

en bureau étendu sur un LG L1720 B en attendant un Apple display 23"

mon nibook est un 1,2 GHZ, 80 Go DD, Bluetooth & airport...désolé pour la souris MS


----------



## calvin (18 Janvier 2005)

j'en vois bcp qui font du dual screen

 on constate des differences entre DVI et sortie VGA ?


----------



## nagonags (18 Janvier 2005)

aucune idée !! moi c du VGA !! sniff !!


----------



## calvin (18 Janvier 2005)

oui je vois ca

 ma question s'adressait plutot a ceux qui ont les 2 sorties et qui auraient teste...


----------



## Giam_ (18 Janvier 2005)

la webcam assortie au ibook ! marrant ca. j'opterai bien pour la i'sight pour mon alubook mais logitech c'est quand même un bon partie (surtout pécunièrement).
sinon pour la vga, par apport a la dvi c'est comme le firewire par apport à l'usb...enfin presque ( analogique vs numérique donc technologie plus avancée et plus approprié aux news écrans...enfin du logique tout ca quoi   
conclusion : faut faire en fonction des besoins, et ça passe par les moyens. Et tout est envisageable...même de mettre un minimac sur un ecran vga dell de 97 avec un clavier et une souris microsoft ! c'est pas super ergo ni jolie mais ca coûte pas chère.


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2005)

celui du gars (le 17") il fait des choses avec celui de la fille (le 12") ... résultat on a eu un p'tit ! (tout à droite, regardez !) ... :rose:  ...


----------



## nagonags (18 Janvier 2005)

ouais bien vu pour la webcam...moi même je n'avais pas pensé qu'elle se "mariait" bien avec mon chti niBook !
C'est juste du provisoire, une iSight est programmée car la qualité, que j'ai pu tester chez un ami est vraiment au dessus des autres webcams ! Au niveau "image" je veux dire. Et puis elle est Firewire, l'iSight !


----------



## Giam_ (18 Janvier 2005)

depuis le temps que je cherchais un vrai fond d'ecran...ya bien xrings mais j'préfère les photographies.


----------



## vincmyl (18 Janvier 2005)

Le meme PWB et la meme souris que moi


----------



## olivomac (19 Janvier 2005)

Et encore un iBook! Un!
(les spaghettis en prime!)


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

ca fait bcp de cables sur ton bureau dis donc :rose:


----------



## olivomac (19 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ca fait bcp de cables sur ton bureau dis donc :rose:



c'est justement CA les spaghettis!

Et puis c'est pour changer des bureaux trop clean et bien lissés


----------



## vincmyl (19 Janvier 2005)

Le sans fil c'est quand meme merveilleux   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le sans fil c'est quand meme merveilleux   :love:



mais c'e"st cher...


----------



## vincmyl (19 Janvier 2005)

C'est vrai mais je pense que ca va encore se démocratiser


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)




----------



## flo_69 (25 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>


 
il est tout mimi super la photo en tout cas


----------



## vincmyl (25 Janvier 2005)

Ca c'est une sacrée pub


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>




il est ou le powerbook ?


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

sous la petite pomme blanche


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2005)

C'est un 15"


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

??? ya pas de photo ? ou tu me demande si c'est un 15 ? sinon non c'est un 12"


----------



## neiluj (26 Janvier 2005)

Voici mon iBook au centre  il avait pas encore demarre comme on peut le voir
a droite un powewrbook 15 sur un site concurrent  et a gauche un autre iBook 12


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2005)

Je pensais que c'était un 15" :mouais:


----------



## neiluj (26 Janvier 2005)

Bah quoi c'est pas ce que j'ai mis?  :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

c'était pour moi


----------



## chagregel (26 Janvier 2005)

neiluj a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi c'est pas ce que j'ai mis?  :mouais:



C'est Vincmyl  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

effectivement tu es fatigué  regardes juste au dessus


----------



## chagregel (26 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> effectivement tu es fatigué  regardes juste au dessus



Laisse tomber, je me comprend


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

ok ! i see


----------



## pim (26 Janvier 2005)

Le mien à moi - PB 12 pouces 1 GHz


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2005)

Classe l'écran Apple, un 20"? Clavier sans fil, tout ce qu'il faut


----------



## Tangi (26 Janvier 2005)

C'est quoi cette discussion, elle est très intéressante ma fois et elle le serait davantage si on n'avait pas l'impression qu'un certain nombre de messages n'aient été censurés. C'est quoi tout ces messages effacés par un dénomé chagregel ou quelque chose comme ça. Une petite explication ???


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2005)

Envoie lui un message privé  :love:


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette discussion, elle est très intéressante ma fois et elle le serait davantage si on n'avait pas l'impression qu'un certain nombre de messages n'aient été censurés. C'est quoi tout ces messages effacés par un dénomé chagregel ou quelque chose comme ça. Une petite explication ???



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

Un petit peu de lecture.. http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=66983&highlight=d%e9mocratie


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

eh Chag !  la gallerie ? la maj when ?


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh Chag !  la gallerie ? la maj when ?



Ca va pas tarder  :rose:, semaine prochaine promis!


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

Thanks !


----------



## ficelle (27 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Envoie lui un message privé  :love:



ah bon, tu connais l'existence des MP ? 

maintenant, faut apprendre à les lire, et surtout à y repondre !


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2005)

Oh allala ca taille sec


----------



## pim (27 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Classe l'écran Apple, un 20"? Clavier sans fil, tout ce qu'il faut



Écran de 23", carrément ! Trouvé sur le Refurb, à -20%, plus alignement sur les nouveaux prix de janvier 2005 par Apple 10 jours plus tard par versement positif sur ma carte bancaire ! Le genre de nouvelles qui fait plaisir !     

Clavier Wireless, souris idem, iPod 40 Go, iSight

Mais ce que j'aime le plus c'est mon petit PB à moi  :love:


----------



## Giam_ (27 Janvier 2005)

Canon le 23" bravo   ça laisse rêveur tout ça...


----------



## Tangi (27 Janvier 2005)

*Pim*, ça fait vraiment envie tout ce que tu nous montres là, PB et PM, vraiment très beaux  ...

Sinon j'en profite pour m'excuser auprès de *chagregel*. C'est juste que ça fait bizarre de découvrir une discussion avec autant de messages effacés dès le départ, y en à la pelle... (un message privé aurait peut être été plus opportun, tant pis)...

C'est bon je sors :rose: ...


----------



## vincmyl (28 Janvier 2005)

Il y a 2 ports FW sur l'écran  je crois


----------



## pim (28 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 2 ports FW sur l'écran  je crois



2 ports FW et 2 ports USB


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2005)

Si c'est pas génial ca


----------



## morden (2 Février 2005)

et voila pour moi 

ibook en position travail : 2700 grammes de finesse dans un bureau de merde    






@ IceandFire : rhaaaaa j'adore ta signature !!! les gif de bjork ! super sympa 


A part ça, j'ai encore rien foutu ce matin !!  !!


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2005)

Merci ou Takk en islandais !!!   si tu n'as rien fait c'est peut être à cause du vieux pc en bas de l'image !!!


----------



## morden (2 Février 2005)

m'en parle pas, c'est le pc tout perave que mon labo m'a atribué quand je suis arrivé en octobre .....

j'ai bien tenté de les motiver pour m'acheter un imac G5 (!!!!) mais bon ... l'investissement pour ma manip experimentale les avaient deja bien calmé lol  et pis quand t'es le petit nouveau, c'est un peu mal vu de reclamer :cry: :cry:


mais je te rassure : si j'ai rien foutu c''est uniquement pour deux raison .. la premiere, mon laser n'est toujours pas revenu de réparation (ha oui, j'avai oublié .. mon laser est cassé en plus ) et ... j'avai envie de rien foutre !! LOL LOL




voyons si je vais te faire baver ou passer pour un gros blair' de petit amateur () j'ai enfin réussi à récupérer le "Live at Shepherd's Bush Empire" ...... et il est enorme !!  

en meme temps qu'a t'elle fait de moins que ça (meme sugarcubes c'etait tres bien lol)

[edit : pffff les fautes d'orthographe sont mes amies lol]

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## atcha_sama (2 Février 2005)

Voila enfin mon ibook G4 14'' , bientot 2semaine avec et c'est que du bonheur  

Désolé de la qualité médiocre des photos !!!!!


edit : enfin  une qualité moyenne en les regardant  de plus pres  je les ai pris avec mon telephone portable


----------



## vincmyl (3 Février 2005)

Un peu le bordel sur ta table   :love:


----------



## atcha_sama (3 Février 2005)

c'était pour la mise en scene , c'est mieux ranger que cela d'habitude    :love:


----------



## vincmyl (3 Février 2005)

C'est réussi alors


----------



## atcha_sama (3 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est réussi alors




merci  

J'attend le moment ou je serai admis dans les Ibook addict ( du topic exposez vos portable géré par le modéro  )  :love:   



non en ce moment j'ai une envie de DD externe  (merci tedi pour le routeur   tres bien )
enfin la c'est plus le sujet  



Que de beau portable   Apres plus d'un an a baver devant les portables des autres ,ça fait plaisir d' y etre


----------



## manustyle (4 Février 2005)

Petite réunion de famille 

Alubook 15", Pismo G3 500, ibook G3 800.

Un portable Toshiba et un Pc derriere.

nb. seul l'Alu, le Pismo et le Pc sont a moi. C'est déjà pas mal 
nb2. pas compris comment mettre la photo en miniature, désolé.


----------



## MamaCass (4 Février 2005)

Belle petite famille !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

quant à moi je suis tellement content de ma photo d'ibook, que je la dépose partout 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=2820


----------



## Phil 39 (4 Février 2005)

avant , après , un peu plus tard


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

puis -je me permettre une remarque ? 

la plupart des vos bureaux sont tres beaux
par contre sont d'un.....vide total !!!


d'accord, la plupart ce sont de bureaux de travail et surtout masculin
mais quand meme , 
une petite touche perso pour egayer le tout  je trouverai cela plus ......humain


----------



## morden (4 Février 2005)

héhé pour ma part c'est normal : c'etait le debut de la journée   si tu voyai mon bureau à l'instant c'est un beau foutoir 

et pour le coté bureau personalisé, ben .. je suis arrivé ya pas si longempts et j'avou ne pas avoir pris le temps .. mais ça viendra : promis LOL LOL 


mais je personalise mon bureau surtout de maniere auditive  musique à fond porte ouverte .. tout le labo profite lol 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Deedee (6 Février 2005)

La petite famille s'agrandit :love:


----------



## doojay (7 Février 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> La petite famille s'agrandit :love:


Oh le même mini que le mien  :love:  :love: On voit que le papa noêl est passé


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> La petite famille s'agrandit :love:


Oh les jolies chaussettes ...


----------



## vincmyl (7 Février 2005)

Ohhh le beau bouquet    :love: assorti aux chaussettes


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2005)

très chouette en tout cas ta compo socks,flowers & ibook


----------



## Deedee (7 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> très chouette en tout cas ta compo socks,flowers & ibook





			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ohhh le beau bouquet  :love: assorti aux chaussettes


Merci  




			
				tangi a dit:
			
		

> Oh les jolies chaussettes ...


 
Ouiiii j'adoooore ! Même si objectivement je ne sais pas si j'aurais l'utilité de 6 chaussettes mais bon (je ne vais pas tomber dans le "une couleur par jour" )



			
				doojay a dit:
			
		

> Oh le même mini que le mien :love: :love: On voit que le papa noêl est passé


 
Nan c'est le papa anniversaire avec 15 jours de retard en plus !!! (mais curieusement je ne lui en veut pas ). 
En fait je l'aurais voulu en rose, mais il y avait 3 semaines de délai, et puis je me suis dit que si loulou (alias généreux papa anniversaire ) voulait l'emprunter, c'était assez bof. Heureusement que j'ai les chaussettes pour laisser libre cours à ma colorite aigue!


----------



## doojay (7 Février 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est le papa anniversaire avec 15 jours de retard en plus !!! (mais curieusement je ne lui en veut pas ).
> En fait je l'aurais voulu en rose, mais il y avait 3 semaines de délai, et puis je me suis dit que si loulou (alias généreux papa anniversaire ) voulait l'emprunter, c'était assez bof. Heureusement que j'ai les chaussettes pour laisser libre cours à ma colorite aigue!



Je savais que c'était "papa" anniversaire mais je ne trouvais pas le bon terme. En tous cas profites en bien


----------



## Amophis (7 Février 2005)

Voici mon nouvel emplacement, en attendant mon chez moi


----------



## vincmyl (7 Février 2005)

Pas mal ce bureau, avec le disque dur et le graveur


----------



## Tangi (7 Février 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon nouvel emplacement, en attendant mon chez moi


J'ai le même fond d'écran dans mon stock ... Très joli ...


----------



## vincmyl (7 Février 2005)

Mais moi sauf que je n'ai pas de disque dur externe


----------



## toys (10 Février 2005)

la ces mon mac qui controle une console de mix ce que l on ne voit pas mais qui est drole s est que le pc est planter 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## vincmyl (10 Février 2005)

Que le PC plante c'est pas nouveau :love:


----------



## chagregel (10 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Un peu le bordel sur ta table   :love:





			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est réussi alors





			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ohhh le beau bouquet    :love: assorti aux chaussettes






			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal ce bureau, avec le disque dur et le graveur






			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi sauf que je n'ai pas de disque dur externe


 


			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Que le PC plante c'est pas nouveau :love:


 

Malgrè nos appels a la raison et nos relances, tu n'as toujours pas compris que le flood ne servait à rien. Il pollue les sujets, encombre le serveur et nous énerve profondément.

Tu ne seras plus la pour 4 jours, soit le double de la fois précédente.

J'espère sincerment que c'est la dernière fois.

_PS: J'étale ici ce qui ne devrait pas l'être mais vincmyl ne répond pas aux messages privés. J'en suis désolé pour tous les autres membres de ce forums. Merci de continuer la discussion et de ne pas tenir rigueur a ce message. :modo:_


----------



## toys (11 Février 2005)

aller je vous en repasse deux autres, pour l histoire on recalait une console de mix pour un concert un pc lance un bruit blanc(toute les feqance sonore au meme niveaux ca passe dans la table de mix le mac recupaire les donnes en sortie on compare les deux et hop on tourne les petites vis on change les condansateur qui sont trops vieux. ces que du bonheur 15 jour a ce peter le crane tout ca pour la joie des festivalier a quelle beaux metier que technicien du son http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/ima...orums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Giam_ (11 Février 2005)

j'voudrai surtout pas sortir du sujet de départ mais c'est bien payer ingénieur du son ( intermittant ? ). Tu utilises les applics i'life pour ta bidouille ? 
Moi qui ne touches pas du tout au son, ca me tâte de me prendre un clavier et deux trois leçons pour sonoriser mes keynote(s). Est-ce utopique ? 
Une petite photo pour comme ça :


----------



## Giam_ (11 Février 2005)

Et pis une autres pour le souvenir : c'était le 1 janvier, c'était bien.


----------



## toys (12 Février 2005)

pour la premiere question NON ces pas bien payer ci tu prend le tarif a la journée oui ces sur mais apres on bosse pas tous les jours et en plus j ai pas mon status maseul fortune ces mon mac et ma voiture 

pour la deuxienme non ces pas utopique ci tu a une bonne oreil et que tu la travail ca peut ce faire moi j ai apris comme ca et ca fait 6 ans que je traine ma bosse dans le spectacle donc ces cool

en ce qui concerne i life je l ai jamais utiliser la je taffait sur peak j ai telecharger une demo 30 jour sur leur site je pence que je vais choper i life pour le tester car pas mal de monde m en parle
biz biz


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

Voici deux petites photos de mon pti PoBook   













Les autres sont pas redimensionnées   

Bonn' app' a tous


----------



## Giam_ (14 Février 2005)

là ! on voit vraiment pourquoi apple est le deuxième vendeur de portable (après Dell), c'est trop trop beau. A devenir matérialiste je dis.  
felicitations et bonne saint powerbook


----------



## vincmyl (14 Février 2005)

Le design c'est clair que c'est trop fort..tout ce qui mon voit mon Alu dise qu'il est trop beau


----------



## Giam_ (14 Février 2005)

moi qui aime bien le travail à la mano, je dit merci apple, j'ai pu trouver presque autant de plaisirs à tapoter sur mon PB que de dessiner avec mes mimines. Un bijou. Font pitié avec leurs pc  j'ai envie de rire  :love: et d'ailleurs yen a que ca rend malade à tel point qu'il ont revu leurs sentiments à l'égard de la pomme. Bah oui, une telle beauté inspire le respect. A faire switché les plus rétissant ( surtout avec les nouveau tarifs ). Quand G5 arrivera, Dell mourra. Aller j'arrête. Bon app. à tous.


----------



## doojay (14 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Voici deux petites photos de mon pti PoBook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trés belles photos félicitation! un vrai plaisir pour les yeux     merci!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le design c'est clair que c'est trop fort..tout ce qui mon voit mon Alu dise qu'il est trop beau



Bah heureusement pour toi qu'ils n'ont pas vu tes posts sur MacG ...  [auto-censure]


----------



## PommeQ (15 Février 2005)

2 dernieres et c fini   











Promis je  vous laisse tranquille et merci pour les utilisateurs du "boulier"


----------



## Yumisan (16 Février 2005)

Voici quelques photos de mon Alubook 15''


http://perso.wanadoo.fr/kitty/Powerbook2


----------



## Amophis (16 Février 2005)

Yumisan a dit:
			
		

> Voici quelques photos de mon Alubook 15''
> 
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/kitty/Powerbook2



Le clavier rétro est vraiment super, je me tatte à revendre mon 15" pour le nouveau modèle


----------



## Yumisan (16 Février 2005)

Vi j'ai fait le test hier soir du clavier rétro éclairé et c'est vraiment très joli (je trouve que la photo ne rend pas la douceur des couleurs)


----------



## vincmyl (16 Février 2005)

L'appareil ne remplacera jamais l'oeil humain  :love:


----------



## golf (17 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> L'appareil ne remplacera jamais l'oeil humain  :love:


Lapalice ?
Pavlov !...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pavlov !...



Pas loin : behaviorisme  :casse: :rateau:


----------



## Zheng He (22 Février 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde, je vous présente mon petit dernier  
A bientôt sur les forums. Roud.


----------



## vincmyl (22 Février 2005)

Pas mal la photo du fond d'écran :love:


----------



## Zheng He (22 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal la photo du fond d'écran :love:


Merci,   je l'ai trouvée ici


----------



## vincmyl (22 Février 2005)

Ok cool merci pour le lien


----------



## Madmac (2 Mars 2005)

Que ce pays est beau.
Mon PowerBook en a vu des jolies choses...


----------



## vincmyl (2 Mars 2005)

Trop fort cette photo


----------



## Caster (3 Mars 2005)

A Strasbourg ..... il y a une AUG (Apple User Group)  qui organise tous les mois des soirée à thème en rapport au MAC.
Or notre dernière soirée était consacrée aux portables de la Pomme.

Donc , j'en profite pour vous glisser le lien de la vidéo, pour une présentation des iBook et PB 

fiates également un tour sur le site de l'AUG


----------



## vincmyl (3 Mars 2005)

Vraiment tres fun cette soirée mais malheureusement je suis pris tous les mardis soirs


----------



## Caster (4 Mars 2005)

je me suis apperçu que la vidéo que j'ai proposée au dessus était très mal encodée (je n'avais regarder que ma version qui est en DV)

Bref par ici, vous aurez la vidéo en MPEG4


----------



## Giam_ (11 Mars 2005)

Pour moi ça sera une simple photo de mon PWb jolie à coté du nouveau i'book 14 de mon grand-père (sur son bureau) qui ce décide à ce mettre à l'informatique à 70ans - non sans publicité de ma part :"OSX c'est vachement mieux jte dit pis i'book c'est la classe..." tout ca tout ca...résultat il est jaloux parce que moi j'en ai un + mieux machin tout ca...relou le grand-père   :casse: enfin maintenant dans son club de bridge ben il est le seul à avoir un mac ° et avec un peu de chance y va contaminer son monde


----------



## jahrom (11 Mars 2005)

Génial le Grand-Père !!! c'est quoi son pseudo sur macgé ??? :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (12 Mars 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je me suis apperçu que la vidéo que j'ai proposée au dessus était très mal encodée (je n'avais regarder que ma version qui est en DV)
> 
> Bref par ici, vous aurez la vidéo en MPEG4



Merci pour la video


----------



## Giam_ (12 Mars 2005)

> nial le Grand-Père !!! c'est quoi son pseudo sur macgé ???
> 
> Hier 23h14



ben...il a pas encore la connexion internet....faut y aller molo - pour l'instant il apprend osX et Appleworks...et son imprimante HP (que perso j'aime pas les logiciels qu'y a avec)  la LiveBox et l'ADSL c'est pour bientôt...par contre pour le forum macG...ben pourquoi mais bon ) je veux garder mon autonomie moi :rateau:


----------



## ZePoupi (13 Mars 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon nouvel emplacement, en attendant mon chez moi


Pas mal le bureau avec l'horloge bien kitsch!


----------



## vincmyl (13 Mars 2005)

Oué l'horloge trop fort, cela dit ca a son charme


----------



## Amophis (13 Mars 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal le bureau avec l'horloge bien kitsch!



Remarque l'horloge elle n'a pas fait long feu, elle est parti dans un carton


----------



## richard.dac (13 Mars 2005)

*voila  Mon Mien  *


----------



## vincmyl (13 Mars 2005)

Un bureau bien rangé et ordonné :love:


----------



## Lordwizard (15 Mars 2005)

Mieux vaut poster tard que jamais   

Voici donc mes deux portables...

1) L'iBook "ice" 12" G3 500 Mhz original, plus grande portabilité au monde, robustesse (moins de plastique que ces successeurs) et fonctionnant encore parfaitement sous Panther, par contre la batterie est morte depuis longtemps   

2) Le tout nouveau PowerBook 15", avec des options uniques au monde et digne de la Rolls des portables: Motion Sensor, retro-eclairage, finition impec, et pas le moindre pixel defectueux, ni pb d'écran ou de trackpad comme souvent lu ici et là...


----------



## vincmyl (15 Mars 2005)

Les cotons tige c'est pour??? :love:  :love:


----------



## Lordwizard (16 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Les cotons tige c'est pour??? :love:  :love:




Zut !!  :rose: 

J'ai cru pendant un moment que personne ne remarquerai ! :rateau: 

Que veux-tu ca m'apprendra d'uploader sans controler des photos grand format...


----------



## Tangi (16 Mars 2005)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Zut !!  :rose:
> 
> J'ai cru pendant un moment que personne ne remarquerai ! :rateau:
> 
> Que veux-tu ca m'apprendra d'uploader sans controler des photos grand format...


En effet, ce n'est pas le seul à avoir remarqué, mais par contre c'est le seul à te l'avoir fait remarqué ...


----------



## duracel (16 Mars 2005)

Et alors? Les cotons tiges, c'est pour quoi?
Tu ne réponds pas à la question.


----------



## iota (16 Mars 2005)

Salut.

Pour la iSight... Steve Jobs avait comme argument principal le fait qu'elle est faite pour être placé sur l'écran et non sur le bureau... Si il voit la photo il te fait un procès... fais gaffe... 

@+
iota


----------



## Tangi (16 Mars 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Et alors? Les cotons tiges, c'est pour quoi?
> Tu ne réponds pas à la question.


J'ai bien une petie idée mais je n'suis pas sûr ...

P.S. On va se faire taper sur les doigts :casse:...

:modo:... :affraid:...


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2005)

Moi je sais pas encore pour la iSight vu que je ne connais pas grand monde qui possede une caméra par contre les cotons tiges :love:


----------



## chagregel (16 Mars 2005)

Stop  

Merci


----------



## chagregel (16 Mars 2005)

MAJ faite de la galerie


----------



## Mathoov (19 Mars 2005)

Powerbook 15" reçu dans la semaine... 

Comme d'habitude j'ai pris un grand soin pour déballer le tout (encore plus cette fois-ci ). Je dois dire que la finition extérieure est vraiment parfaite, les matériaux utilisés ont l'air de grande qualité (notmal vu le prix de la bête...).

Cela fait un an que je rêvait de me racheter un ordinateur portable Apple. Il faut dire qu'il y a un an j'avais acheté un iBook G3 14" et que c'était la fameuse série avec carte mère défectueuse, et malgré les nombreux soucis que j'ai eu j'ai voulu retenté l'expérience. J'espère seulement qu'Apple ne me décevra pas.  


J'ai a peine commençé à y transférer mes données dessus et je dois dire que c'est un vrai plaisir ! Mac OS X est vraiment bien foutu, il répond au doigt et à l'oeil à ce que je lui demande, la suite logicielle fournie est elle aussi vraiment très appréciable. Un peu de mal à prendre mes marques sur Office Mac, quelques peu différent de la version PC. Pour le moment tout ce que je cherchais, je l'ai trouvé !


----------



## mog (19 Mars 2005)

eh beh! il a vraiment une taille de guêpe ce PB. cette minceur me subjugue. est-ce que la différence est grande avec les iBook?


----------



## pixelemon (19 Mars 2005)

j'ai fais un peu de ménage...


----------



## vincmyl (19 Mars 2005)

Ceux sont des enceintes en noir? Trop belle


----------



## PommeQ (19 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fais un peu de ménage...



SUperbes tes enceintes ... tu peux nous donner les references


----------



## vincmyl (19 Mars 2005)

Ouai elles sont vraiment stylées


----------



## Macmao (20 Mars 2005)

Superbe la photo, tu pourrais nous dire ou tu l'a piquée?


----------



## alexis.t (20 Mars 2005)

C'est bang & olufsen .Il faut dire qu'elles sont superbes ces enceintes mais en général on essaye de ne pas regarder les prix (ici 2800¤ la paire )...http://www.bang-olufsen.com/web2/systems/overview.asp?section=systems&sub=ls


----------



## PommeQ (20 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fais un peu de ménage...



C'est pas bien bien de tricher


----------



## vincmyl (20 Mars 2005)

C'est le prix d'un PWB :mouais:


----------



## Kr!st0f (20 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fais un peu de ménage...





			
				alexis.t a dit:
			
		

> C'est bang & olufsen .Il faut dire qu'elles sont superbes ces enceintes mais en général on essaye de ne pas regarder les prix (ici 2800¤ la paire )...http://www.bang-olufsen.com/web2/systems/overview.asp?section=systems&sub=ls



lol, chopé en flagrant délit de mythomanie


----------



## corloane (20 Mars 2005)

alexis.t a dit:
			
		

> C'est bang & olufsen .Il faut dire qu'elles sont superbes ces enceintes mais en général on essaye de ne pas regarder les prix (ici 2800¤ la paire )...http://www.bang-olufsen.com/web2/systems/overview.asp?section=systems&sub=ls


 
ya pire et même sur l'Aple Store : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Enceintes stéréo Eclipse TD 512 et Amplificateur A502* 
*Eur 3.889,00* 

mettre ce prix pour restituer du MP3


----------



## pixelemon (20 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien bien de tricher



je triche pas, je fantasme, mes infinity à 500euros la paire font soudain pâle figure chez moi


----------



## pixelemon (20 Mars 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> lol, chopé en flagrant délit de mythomanie





ouin !


----------



## Lamar (20 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,

en voyant la photo de Pixelemon je me suis dit : elle est superbe, on dirait une pub pour Apple. Perdu c'était une pub pour B&O. Bien joué Pixelemon. Ceci dit la photo est vraiment belle.


Nicolas


P.S. Pixelemon je pense à ton coup de boule mais pour l'instant je dois donner des points à d'autres avant toi. Je m'y efforce.


----------



## Zheng He (23 Mars 2005)

Coucou tout le monde, je viens de remarquer que ma photo n'est plus en ligne alors je la remets : ici 
Bonne journée à tous et à bientôt.


----------



## mog (23 Mars 2005)

Ils sont quand meme pas mal doués les gens de chez la pomme. Mettre les ports USB du coté gauche... Enfin, reste que je reste toujours aussi ébahi par ce design, cette classe. :love:


----------



## Lordwizard (23 Mars 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont quand meme pas mal doués les gens de chez la pomme. Mettre les ports USB du coté gauche...



Et oui c'etait çà ou pas de slot-in CD/DVD... Franchement c'est nullement gênant si le fil est assez long sinon rallonge


----------



## PommeQ (23 Mars 2005)

Perso ca me derange pas du tout


----------



## pim (23 Mars 2005)

C'est l'endroit idéal à gauche, comme ça tu planques le fil derrière l'écran


----------



## pixelemon (23 Mars 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> en voyant la photo de Pixelemon je me suis dit : elle est superbe, on dirait une pub pour Apple. Perdu c'était une pub pour B&O. Bien joué Pixelemon. Ceci dit la photo est vraiment belle.
> 
> ...




je compte sur toi  j'en ai plus qu'assez de faire la bise au DJ... il pique... 

pour la photo j'avoue que depuis mon tour sur le site BO je me tate pour me saigner d'une petite paire d'enceintes... c'est un investissement après tout


----------



## chagregel (2 Avril 2005)

Je vous invite à poster vos photos sur le nouvel outils des forum, la Galerie officielle. Les mise à jour du sujet en annonce ne se feront plus, il sera bientôt supprimé et ce sujet fermé remplacé par un autre.

A +

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/index.php


----------



## mommsse (8 Avril 2005)

Mathoov a dit:
			
		

> Powerbook 15" reçu dans la semaine...
> 
> Comme d'habitude j'ai pris un grand soin pour déballer le tout (encore plus cette fois-ci ). Je dois dire que la finition extérieure est vraiment parfaite, les matériaux utilisés ont l'air de grande qualité (notmal vu le prix de la bête...).
> 
> ...


 

J'ai focalisé sur le wallpaper que t'a appliqués sur le bureau du 15", il est top, faudra que tu me dise ou tu l'a trouvé...


----------



## vincmyl (9 Avril 2005)

Oué il est vraiment cool


----------



## bertrand (10 Avril 2005)

Le chat sqatte le bureau, le fiston sqatte le Mac, ça se passe comme ça à Nouméac.


----------



## vincmyl (10 Avril 2005)

Il fait encore classe quand meme le PWB en noir et pomme blanche


----------



## Lordwizard (10 Avril 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Il fait encore classe quand meme le PWB en noir et pomme blanche



Vi ! Mais la pomme à l'envers ça fait tout bizarre de nos jours...


----------



## vincmyl (10 Avril 2005)

Ah non moi ca me choque pas :love:


----------



## mommsse (27 Avril 2005)




----------



## vincmyl (27 Avril 2005)

C'est encore mieux que la pub  :love:


----------



## chagregel (27 Avril 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je vous invite à poster vos photos sur le nouvel outils des forum, la Galerie officielle. Les mise à jour du sujet en annonce ne se feront plus, il sera bientôt supprimé et ce sujet fermé remplacé par un autre.
> 
> A +
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/index.php



C'est la fin....


----------

